# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Agosto 2012



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2012 às 00:00)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## ciclonico (2 Ago 2012 às 01:07)

02/08/2012

Situação:
Em superfície hoje teremos uma situação de margem anticiclónica do Anticiclone Subtropical dos Açores, ainda com a frente fria dissipada sobre o sul do país prolongando-se depois em crista, pouco pronunciada, ao longo do resto do dia.

Na altitude dos 500mb continuamos sob a influência do flanco sul do fluxo zonal, embora no sul poderemos ter já um pouco da faixa de altas pressões subtropicais que costuma acompanhar em altitude o Anticiclone Subtropical dos Açores.

Assim podemos esperar nebulosidade na primeira metade do dia que só poupará a área mais interior e o sul do país; e o regresso da nortada mais pronunciada a sul.
Concluindo: voltaremos ao regime de tempo ameno mais típico da primavera do que do verão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2012 às 13:01)

> *Distritos de Beja e Faro em alerta amarelo até domingo*
> 
> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) colocou os distritos de Beja e Faro em alerta amarelo entre as 12h00 desta quarta-feira e as 20h00 de domingo devido ao risco de incêndio muito elevado.
> 
> ...




A ANPC lançou o alerta amarelo, o IM não tem avisos. Em Portugal cada entidade lança os seus alertas e avisos e raramente temos um único alerta/aviso em conjunto. Parece que andam a competir uns com os outros. Vamos ver se não tivemos mais um incêndio violento no Algarve as condições são as mesmas que aquelas que estavam há 15 dias.


----------



## beachboy30 (2 Ago 2012 às 18:04)

Boas tardes .

Bom, de facto a nota dominante deste verão até à data chama-se: nortada. Excepção feita à última quinzena de Julho (e não toda)... Muita e desagradável, especialmente no litoral oeste. No Algarve ela é, no entanto, a responsável por tanto calor nestes últimos dias, mas ainda assim tem estado muito vento... 

A culpa é, claro, do AA bastante a oeste e de sucessivas depressões na zona do UK (coitados ), com superfícies frontais em dissipação/cavados a afetarem-nos, e de forma quase sucessiva.

A "cereja em cima do bolo" poderá ser uma depressão bem próxima das nossas latitudes no decorrer da próxima semana, no entanto os modelos ainda não estão concordantes quanto à sua posição. Que se passa com este verão? Ele parece querer voltar e com menos vento a caminho da 3ª semana de Agosto, os modelos têm vindo a apontar para essa tendência, mas a esta distância é futurologia...

Certa é a continuação desta nortada tão desagradável...


----------



## Skizzo (2 Ago 2012 às 18:22)

Vamos ter a Suiça mais quente que a maioria de Portugal, que deprimente.


----------



## 3R4ZOR (2 Ago 2012 às 19:05)

Talvez para a semana as coisas melhorem no que diz respeito à nortada…


----------



## stormy (3 Ago 2012 às 20:45)

Nos ultimos dias temos assistido a um acentuado aumento da actividade tropical, especialmente na zona do Atlantico.
Nos proximos 7 a 15 dias entraremos na fase convectiva da MJO sobre Africa e o Atlantico, o que deverá manter as condições condutivas á ocorrencia de mais convecção tropical em toda a faixa desde a Etiópia até ás Caraibas.

Este padrão nos Tropicos geralmente leva ao fortalecimento do cinturão subtropical, pelo que provavelmente teremos condições de maior estabilidade, e subida das temperaturas a partir de meados da proxima semana, situação que poderá depois permanecer por alguns dias, ou mesmo algumas semanas.

Claro que isto é muito dependente de como é que vai evoluir o padrão atmosférico no Atlantico norte, pois pode haver o fortalecimento da alta subtropical e ao mesmo tempo pode haver o "azar" de se colocar um cavado na peninsula, trazendo ar frio.

O que para já está a aparecer nos modelos é a tendencia de se colocar um cavado ou uma sequencia de cavados a afectar o Atlantico a leste dos Açores, o que nos deixaria um tempo relativamente normal para a época, embora talvez um pouco quente na região sul..

Há no entanto a hipotese de ao ser reforçada, a alta subtropical impeça que esses cavados progridam para leste, resultando numa sequencia de dias muito quentes pela Peninsula Ibérica, já a partir do inicio da proxima semana.

A ver vamos..

A nivel mensal, eu acredito que á medida que entrarmos em Agosto, e depois em Setembro, teremos uma tendencia para que haja uma anomalia positiva da temperatura, mas, para meados ou finais de Setembro e pelo Outono, essencialmente devido ao El Niño, poderemos ter uma circulação zonal muito ondulada á nossa latitude...cavados, cut-off´s...tempo animado


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2012 às 21:13)

stormy disse:


> Nos ultimos dias temos assistido a um acentuado aumento da actividade tropical, especialmente na zona do Atlantico.
> Nos proximos 7 a 15 dias entraremos na fase convectiva da MJO sobre Africa e o Atlantico, o que deverá manter as condições condutivas á ocorrencia de mais convecção tropical em toda a faixa desde a Etiópia até ás Caraibas.
> 
> Este padrão nos Tropicos geralmente leva ao fortalecimento do cinturão subtropical, pelo que provavelmente teremos condições de maior estabilidade, e subida das temperaturas a partir de meados da proxima semana, situação que poderá depois permanecer por alguns dias, ou mesmo algumas semanas.
> ...



Stormy que venha as cut-off's já a partir de Setembro, que faz falta muita chuvinha no Algarve para renascermos das cinzas. Quanto ao calor é coisa que não tem faltado este ano, desde de Maio que faz calor cá no Algarve logo já começa a saturar. Desde ontem com máximas a rondarem os 35ºC não preciso de mais calor, o calor que vá para o norte que eu já tou farto dele. O IM coloca 39ºC na 6ªfeira dia 10 e no sábado dia 11.


----------



## Skizzo (3 Ago 2012 às 21:15)

Que venha o calor ca para cima


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2012 às 22:08)

Esse calor que aparece nalguns outputs de modelos está relacionado com a cutoff (depressão isolada em altura) que a maioria dos modelos estão a prever nas proximidades dos Açores ,movendo-se depois para norte da PI/Reino Unido. 





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa

O calor depende muito da posição da mesma a oeste ou sudoeste de Portugal (continental), e do tempo que por lá estiver. Se estiver estacionária a oeste/sudoeste do continente, pode gerar dias bastantes quentes arrastando bastante calor de África para cá. Se estiver em movimento rápido, o calor também será passageiro.Nos Açores a discussão e seguimento será outro, que também, se deve acompanhar.

Para já como está a aparecer em vários modelos, nem está a sudoeste, nem ficaria estacionária. Mas seria o suficiente para uns (poucos) dias mais quentes e sem nortada e a própria água do mar aqueceria. Mas como está agora seria uma coisa relativamente rápida/passageira.





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/peninsula-iberica

Mas como sempre acontece com cutoffs, já sabem que vai mudando bastante nos próximos dias, estas depressões tem sempre enorme incerteza a tantas horas de distancia.


Mas antes disso, parece que poderemos ter alguma chuva nalgumas regiões no próximo Domingo no continente.


----------



## David sf (3 Ago 2012 às 23:55)

Vince disse:


> Mas antes disso, parece que poderemos ter alguma chuva nalgumas regiões no próximo Domingo no continente.



E neste momento persiste a dúvida sobre quais as regiões que serão contempladas com precipitação no próximo domingo. Se ao longo dos últimos dias parecia que seria o litoral norte, como vem sendo habitual, as últimas saídas começam a apontar para que a zona mais instável possa atingir também as regiões do sul.

Saída do GFS das 18z, a afectar a região de Lisboa e o norte do Alentejo:











O ECMWF também aponta para alguma precipitação residual no Alentejo, isto depois de atingir com mais intensidade o litoral norte:











A causa desta precipitação residual fora de época, é um cavado que se estende bastante para sul, algo inusual nesta época do ano, em que a maioria da precipitação costuma ser causada por depressões isoladas da circulação global:






Para a semana vindoura, o Vince já referiu a depressão que se isolará junto aos Açores, neste momento as saídas operacionais de GFS e ECMWF apostam nuns dias quentes e cheios de poeira africana, devido à lenta progressão da referida depressão para este, apesar de haver muitas perturbações do ensemble que apontam para outras direcções. 

De qualquer modo, muito dificilmente, do modo como estão as previsões hoje, se atingiriam valores muito extremos no litoral, não se estabelece um fluxo de leste capaz de contrariar as brisas marítimas. Já no interior, as temperaturas poderiam aproximar-se dos 40ºC.

Pode-se dizer que a saída operacional do ECMWF estará uns 4ºC acima da média do ensemble:






Momento mais "quente" da média do ensemble do ECMWF:






E para reforçar as minhas dúvidas quanto à importância desta entrada quente, a previsão mensal do ECMWF publicada hoje, aponta para anomalia negativa das temperaturas em Portugal continental na semana que vem:






Com excepção destes dias em que seremos (ou não) afectados por esta entrada de ar quente (muito improvável serem mais de 3), o padrão manter-se-á inalterado, tanto no início da semana que vem, como após a passagem para este da depressão, com anticiclone a oeste e nortada, pelo menos até meados do mês.


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2012 às 11:37)

Algo "extrema" esta run do GFS para daqui a uma semana, muito calor em perspectiva, oxalá não se cumpra, ainda falta bastante tempo 

Seriam temperaturas de 40 ºc e mais graus em especial no Interior, e entre os 30/35 graus mais no litoral  provavelmente iria repetir-se  o episódio do dia 17/07 ou ainda pior..


----------



## Skizzo (4 Ago 2012 às 14:17)

Espero que venha mesmo a acontecer. 30/35 graus no litoral não é nada de especial e já faz falta nesta zona dias quentes.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2012 às 15:18)

Com esse cenário 35ºc no Litoral só se for litoral Norte porque penso até que se passaria os 40ºC no Litoral em muitos locais...interior é melhor nem pensar!! de qualquer forma uma mudança na colocação da cutoff e tudo se altera mas esta run penso que foi ali ao patamar mais extremo não se deve repetir muito mais saídas assim mal será se assim for!! mas caso se venha a concretizar esse calor seria no máximo uns 3/4 dias


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Ago 2012 às 17:23)

Boas tardes .

Uma coisa parece certa, com mais ou menos calor "extremo": a nortada (desagradável) vai dar tréguas desde 3ª ou 4ª feira até Sábado ou Domingo. Já não era sem tempo, verão típico português tem nortada, mas tudo o que é demais enjoa...


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Ago 2012 às 18:01)

Entretanto fui "cuscar" a run operacional do GFS das 12h e... bem, se o cenário se verificasse, tenho a impressão que se iriam bater as temperaturas de 17 de Julho, pelo menos na 6ª feira... 

É uma situação a acompanhar e ver se a run operacional do ECMWF modela o mesmo "inferno". Mas julgo que os ensembles irão ser os mais realistas em termos de cenário provável de calor... Mas a nortada "fresca" e desagradável, essa vai dar tréguas pelo menos uns 4 ou 5 dias... O litoral oeste já merecia...


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2012 às 19:05)

beachboy30 disse:


> Entretanto fui "cuscar" a run operacional do GFS das 12h e... bem, se o cenário se verificasse, tenho a impressão que se iriam bater as temperaturas de 17 de Julho, pelo menos na 6ª feira...
> 
> É uma situação a acompanhar e ver se a run operacional do ECMWF modela o mesmo "inferno". Mas julgo que os ensembles irão ser os mais realistas em termos de cenário provável de calor... Mas a nortada "fresca" e desagradável, essa vai dar tréguas pelo menos uns 4 ou 5 dias... O litoral oeste já merecia...



No interior poderiam bater-se as temperaturas de 17 de julho, já no litoral o GFS continua a prever vento noroeste durante as tardes, o que inviabiliza qualquer máxima muito elevada:

Meteograma GFS, Lisboa, 12z de hoje:


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Ago 2012 às 19:16)

Ainda assim o "noroeste" no litoral oeste será de todo diferente (e muito) deste que se tem verificado ao longo de quase todo o início de Verão... As nortadas de origem térmica são bastante mais "agradáveis" que estas que se têm verificado...

Mas vamos ver o que vai acontecer... Na minha opinião, o litoral oeste já merece sentir um pouco de Verão (e não ficar restrito apenas áqueles dias de Julho) . Já o Algarve já merece um pouco de "descanso" . É quem nem todos podem ir de férias para o Algarve (e se assim fosse, estaria completamente cheio).


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2012 às 19:19)

beachboy30 disse:


> Ainda assim o "noroeste" no litoral oeste será de todo diferente (e muito) deste que se tem verificado ao longo de quase todo o início de Verão... As nortadas de origem térmica são bastante mais "agradáveis" que estas que se têm verificado...
> 
> Mas vamos ver o que vai acontecer... Na minha opinião, o litoral oeste já merece sentir um pouco de Verão (e não ficar restrito apenas áqueles dias de Julho) . Já o Algarve já merece um pouco de "descanso" . É quem nem todos podem ir de férias para o Algarve (e se assim fosse, estaria completamente cheio).



Será uma nortada diferente, até porque durante a manhã e início da tarde dá para aquecer bastante, enquanto a nortada não arranca.

O Algarve, com nortada à superfície e iso 28 a 850 hpa pode ter dias extremamente quentes, principalmente sexta e sábado, a manter-se a previsão seriam dias e noites extremamente quentes no extremos sul do país.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2012 às 19:24)

David sf disse:


> Será uma nortada diferente, até porque durante a manhã e início da tarde dá para aquecer bastante.
> 
> O Algarve, com nortada à superfície e iso 28 a 850 hpa pode ter dias extremamente quentes, principalmente de quinta a sábado, a manter-se a previsão seria dias e noites extremamente quentes no extremos sul do país.



Plenamente de acordo contigo David sf. Só espero que esse cenário desapareça dos modelos, porque esse cenário é um rastilho para arder o resto do que não ardeu. Se for com nortada o dia inteiro, então podemos ter mais de 40ºC em Faro e mínimas a rondarem quase os 30ºC. O Algarve só refrescaria se viesse uma entrada de leste e não nortada.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Ago 2012 às 21:55)

Assim á primeira vista eu diria que o ECM das 12h e o GFS aparente estar na mesma sintonia nas próximas 240 horas.
Assim sendo teriamos muito calor entre essencialmente Quinta e Sábado !!

Eu diria que teria cerca de 40ºC a 42ºC em todo o sul do país e interior centro e talvez no Algarve !


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Ago 2012 às 09:49)

Bons dias .

Parece praticamente confirmado o episódio de calor para o final da semana que entra com uma "cut-off" a situar-se na zona dos Açores e a injectar uma massa de ar quente do norte de África (poeiras?), embora o ECMWF tenha abrandado um pouco nos extremos de calor, mas ainda assim as temperaturas deverão subir bastante. Certa é a quase ausência de nortada (ou pelo menos a nortada desagradável que tem estado) durante 4 a 5 dias, o que por si só, na minha opinião, já é uma excelente notícia, principalmente para quem se encontra no litoral oeste (Algarve também, já que as nortadas trazem o "forno" do interior do país).

O GFS continua a modelar um "inferno", em especial para 6ª feira, mas duvido que se verifique...

Quanto ao médio/longo prazo, após a "cut-off" rumar a NE e ser absorvida pela circulação zonal mais a norte, teremos o AA novamente a oeste e o regresso da nortada mas o AA parece querer estender-se em crista até à Biscaia, inclusivamente aproximando-se mais da P.I. no decorrer da semana. Acho que o Stormy poderá ter razão no seu último post .


----------



## Aurélio (5 Ago 2012 às 11:13)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Parece praticamente confirmado o episódio de calor para o final da semana que entra com uma "cut-off" a situar-se na zona dos Açores e a injectar uma massa de ar quente do norte de África (poeiras?), embora o ECMWF tenha abrandado um pouco nos extremos de calor, mas ainda assim as temperaturas deverão subir bastante. Certa é a quase ausência de nortada (ou pelo menos a nortada desagradável que tem estado) durante 4 a 5 dias, o que por si só, na minha opinião, já é uma excelente notícia, principalmente para quem se encontra no litoral oeste (Algarve também, já que as nortadas trazem o "forno" do interior do país).
> 
> ...



Nota-se claramente nesta run um recuo dos modelos dado que neste momento a depressão "cut-off" já não deverá ficar estacionário quase 2/3 dias, mas evoluirá mais rapidamente.
Isto faz-me recordar um anterior suposto episódeo de calor extremo previsto de 44/45ºC mas que depois eclipsou-se por completo !!

Em resumo calor sim ... mas passageiro e menos extremo ..


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Ago 2012 às 21:31)

Entretanto, e atendendo às mais recentes evoluções dos principais modelos, parece que não iremos ter calor "extremo" no continente, pelo menos no litoral oeste. No interior, a conversa deverá ser outra... Aí, as temperaturas poderão chegar aos 40ºC nalguns locais... O Algarve também poderá sofrer...

A grande diferença nesta semana que vai entrar vai ser a nortada (ou a ausência dela, praticamente desde 3ª ou 4ª feira até Sábado). Será essa ausência de vento que fará subir as temperaturas e a sensação de calor, e essencialmente no interior. No litoral oeste deveremos ter alguma brisa marítima, mas deverá ser fraca e bastante mais agradável que esta quase constante nortada. A água do mar também poderá aquecer um pouco...

Após o fim de semana, ainda há alguma incerteza no evoluir da situação, mas parece que após 2 ou 3 dias de nortada, até 3ª feira, o AA tende (segundo os modelos) a deslocar-se para mais perto do continente e estender-se em crista pela Biscaia, o que poderia provocar novo aumento de temperaturas. 

Situação a acompanhar .


----------



## David sf (5 Ago 2012 às 21:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Em resumo calor sim ... mas passageiro e menos extremo ..



Cada vez mais parece que assim será. A última run do ECMWF, alicerçada pela média do ensemble (que nos últimos dias tem estado fora de forma, seguidista da run operacional), aponta para uma permanência do calor bastante reduzida, diria que no litoral oeste apenas duraria o dia de quinta-feira (e mesmo assim, vamos ver, a automática do IM nunca mete mais de 31ºC em Lisboa, mesmo com os acertos que leva sempre dificilmente passaria dos 34ºC). Na sexta-feira já teríamos nortada em todo o país, com descida de temperatura no litoral e subida forte no Algarve, que nesse dia poderia registar um dos dias mais quentes dos últimos anos, com vento norte a trazer o calor do Alentejo em conjução com uma iso 26 a 850 hpa:











Vamos a ver se isto não volta a mudar, é uma situação em que pequenas oscilações têm grandes repercussões


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2012 às 21:57)

David sf disse:


> Cada vez mais parece que assim será. A última run do ECMWF, alicerçada pela média do ensemble (que nos últimos dias tem estado fora de forma, seguidista da run operacional), aponta para uma permanência do calor bastante reduzida, diria que no litoral oeste apenas duraria o dia de quinta-feira (e mesmo assim, vamos ver, a automática do IM nunca mete mais de 31ºC em Lisboa, mesmo com os acertos que leva sempre dificilmente passaria dos 34ºC). Na sexta-feira já teríamos nortada em todo o país, com descida de temperatura no litoral e subida forte no Algarve, que nesse dia poderia registar um dos dias mais quentes dos últimos anos, com vento norte a trazer o calor do Alentejo em conjução com uma iso 26 a 850 hpa:
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos a ver se isto não volta a mudar, é uma situação em que pequenas oscilações têm grandes repercussões



David sf, segundo o output do IM, não coloca mais de 33ºC no Algarve, onde ontem colocavam 39ºC. Bem mais ameno este cenário. O que queres dizer com um dos dias mais quentes dos últimos anos, mais de 38ºC de máxima em Faro, a minha máxima está nos 38.2ºC e considero inatingível esse valor novamente este ano.


----------



## David sf (5 Ago 2012 às 22:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> David sf, segundo o output do IM, não coloca mais de 33ºC no Algarve, onde ontem colocavam 39ºC. Bem mais ameno este cenário. O que queres dizer com um dos dias mais quentes dos últimos anos, mais de 38ºC de máxima em Faro, a minha máxima está nos 38.2ºC e considero inatingível esse valor novamente este ano.



Logo tu que tanto criticas os outputs do IM vens-me perguntar isso? Vê as cartas que meti, tens iso 26 a 850 hpa e nortada moderada para trazer o calor do Alentejo, não achas que podes ter um dia, e principalmente uma noite, dos mais quentes dos últimos anos?


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2012 às 22:18)

Teremos de ver qual o disparo que as temperaturas terão no norte de africa na terça e quarta-feiras...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2012 às 12:23)

David sf disse:


> Logo tu que tanto criticas os outputs do IM vens-me perguntar isso? Vê as cartas que meti, tens iso 26 a 850 hpa e nortada moderada para trazer o calor do Alentejo, não achas que podes ter um dia, e principalmente uma noite, dos mais quentes dos últimos anos?



O Output do IM funciona melhor do que a previsão feita pelos meteorologistas. O Output indica 35ºC de máxima para Faro na 6ª feira, com uma mínima de 24ºC. Chega ao dia e se calhar metem 32ºC e depois faz 36ºC ou 37ºC como tem acontecido. Ainda na semana passada, era para estarmos 3 dias em aviso amarelo e tivemos 2 dias, porque no dia davam 34ºC e no dia seguinte davam 32ºC logo não é accionado o aviso amarelo, e a temperatura registada foi de 35ºC nos dois dias. No seguimento Sul eu critico é a falta de avisos amarelo no Algarve por causa do calor e esses são sempre tardiamente lançados. Então, quando faz nortada é um descalabro a previsão de temperatura para Faro mesmo no próprio dia.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Ago 2012 às 14:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Output do IM funciona melhor do que a previsão feita pelos meteorologistas. O Output indica 35ºC de máxima para Faro na 6ª feira, com uma mínima de 24ºC. Chega ao dia e se calhar metem 32ºC e depois faz 36ºC ou 37ºC como tem acontecido. Ainda na semana passada, era para estarmos 3 dias em aviso amarelo e tivemos 2 dias, porque no dia davam 34ºC e no dia seguinte davam 32ºC logo não é accionado o aviso amarelo, e a temperatura registada foi de 35ºC nos dois dias. No seguimento Sul eu critico é a falta de avisos amarelo no Algarve por causa do calor e esses são sempre tardiamente lançados. Então, quando faz nortada é um descalabro a previsão de temperatura para Faro mesmo no próprio dia.



Eu moro 10 km a norte de Faro (só 10 km), e no outro dia tive a máxima do ano cerca de 38,1ºC (avariou a estação ás 16h45, ou melhor deixou de debitar dados para a Internet), enquanto que em Faro esteve até á altura que atingiu aqui a máxima apenas uns 7/8ºC graus a menos. Isto porque em Faro estava um ligeiro sudoeste e aqui em Santa Bárbara estava um ligeiro Norte.

Porque esqueçe-se que Faro está no cabo Santa Maria, e que no Verão existe uma enorme variância no vento, nesta zona.
Muitas vezes essa máxima é atingida com subidas muito súbitas de temperatura ao final da tarde, muitas vezes impulsionada por um evento local, que não pode ser previsto, porque é devido a um efeito orográfico.
Por exemplo eu moro numa zona em que quando dão vento moderado de norte eu aqui apanho com uma ventania enorme de rajadas muitas vezes superiores a 80 km/h.
Por isso penso que cais muitas vezes no exagero, e tens recorrentemente insistindo excessivamente na mesma tecla, ao criticares o IM, quando na maioria das vezes estão bem.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Ago 2012 às 15:16)

Boas,

Há algum tempo que acompanho a tendencia da onda quente que os modelos teimam em modelar, e não estou a ver com bons olhos, principalmente para a faixa Tavira-V.R.S.A com ISO850Hpa a roçarem os 28ºC e quase sem vento nenhum por aqui... Vai ser um forno autentico... deverá bater as minimas e as maximas mais altas registadas este ano... Já para não falar do perigo de fogo que irá existir nesses dias!

...mas se ela tiver que vir que venha!! penso que a esta distancia pouco ou nada irá alterar-se a não ser na duração da mesma.

Tambem de referir que poderá ocorrer trovoadas isoladas (digo isoladas pois há falta de hum a 700 hpa) no Algarve  e interior Alentejano devido á humidade trazida pelo Levante. Acho que esta situação é que pode levar algum motivo de interesse neste evento 'calórico'.


----------



## stormy (6 Ago 2012 às 20:18)

]ToRnAdO[;335489 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Há algum tempo que acompanho a tendencia da onda quente que os modelos teimam em modelar, e não estou a ver com bons olhos, principalmente para a faixa Tavira-V.R.S.A com ISO850Hpa a roçarem os 28ºC e quase sem vento nenhum por aqui... Vai ser um forno autentico... deverá bater as minimas e as maximas mais altas registadas este ano... Já para não falar do perigo de fogo que irá existir nesses dias!
> 
> ...



Trovoadas seria possivel se a serra Algarvia tivesse assim 1000 ou 1500m de altitude..hehe
De facto poderá haver alguma humidade nos niveis baixos aliada ao forte calor, e mesmo em altura com a circulação de SW poderá chegar alguma humidade...mesmo na alta troposfera, só que há contra isso tens a espessa camada de ar sahariano nos niveis médios e a presença de forçamento dinamico é..nula...

É muito complicado haver alguma trovoada nestas circunstancias..

Quanto á duração da entrada quente, no norte e centro do pais é praticamente certo que teremos logo a partir da noite de Sabado uma descida da temperatura, devido á proximidade da cut-off/cavado.
No Sul o mais certo é que a temperatura se mantenha alta devido ao fluxo de N pelo menos até 2f, e mesmo aos 850hpa a influencia da cut-off será limitada e altamente dependente da sua posição exata ( um pouquinho mais a norte e não teriamos menos de 18-20ºC aos 850hpa para sul dos 38ºN).

No caso particular do Algarve os dias mais quentes serão entre 5f e 2f, no resto do sul serão de 4f a sab e no Norte e Centro será essencialmente 5f e 6f.

*
Para o longo prazo*, parece haver alguma coerencia entre os modelos, estando o GFS, o ECMWF e respectivos ensembles (GEFS/EPS), a apontar para a manutenção da influencia da dorsal subtropical, com o AA a oeste, extendido em crista pela Europa occidental, num padrão de bloqueio á entrada de ar frio de origem no Atlantico norte.

Portanto, a 2a quinzena de Agosto será em principio mais quente que a média, e tambem sem grandes eventos de nortada.

No entanto para já não há indicações de que possa ocorrer alguma entrada quente significativa...mas estando o padrão a apontar para calor, há que manter alguma atenção a essa possibilidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2012 às 12:12)

A partir de 5ª feira vem aí um calor infernal. Se olharmos para o output do IM para Olhão e para o Foreca está igualzinho, com 5ªfeira máxima de 33ºC, 6ª feira máxima de 36ºC, sábado máxima de 40ºC e domingo máxima de 36ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2012 às 16:05)

Não parece haver dúvidas que pelo menos até sábado as temperaturas vão manter-se relativamente elevadas quando comparadas com os últimos dias...

Dorsal africana a subir até mais a norte empurrada também pela cut-off a oeste do Continente, a fazer disparar as temperaturas...O interior alentejano poderá ultrapassar os 40ºc...mas o litoral, principalmente a norte nunca aquecerá tanto...nem aos 30ºc me parece provável chegar às zonas mais costeiras do litoral norte...não quero com isto dizer que uns 20km mais para o interior não ultrapasse até os 30ºc...

Teremos à superfície vento de NW, muito embora em altitude a dorsal africana será empurrada por corrente de S/SW...  

Em relação a fenómenos convectivos, embora haja como já disseram alguma convectividade nas serras algarvias, a humidade parece ser demasiado baixa para o que quer que seja...mas pode haver surpresas, principalmente amanhã, já que quinta feira a humidade ainda deverá baixar mais...

Se quisermos falar em precipitação, então só lá mais para dia 14...talvez o litoral norte seja contemplado...o resto como nas tipicas entradas de Agosto fica a ver "navios"...


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2012 às 19:40)

Pois parece que o calor vai mais uma vez passar ao lado do litoral norte...


----------



## beachboy30 (7 Ago 2012 às 21:41)

Skizzo disse:


> Pois parece que o calor vai mais uma vez passar ao lado do litoral norte...



De facto, o litoral norte este ano tem visto o Verão por um "canudo"... Mas bem "pior" está o UK . Se bem que esta semana, até Sábado, vá ter dias bem agradáveis. Assim como o nosso litoral norte, se compararmos com o resto do Verão até à data (excepção feita áqueles dias de Julho, mais para o fim).

Após este evento mais quente e com pouco vento, parece que teremos um regresso de temperaturas amenas (excepto Algarve, claro ) e (muito) vento, especialmente a partir de Domingo, muito devido a uma potente depressão no atlântico norte que está a ser modelada e ao facto do AA ficar bastante a oeste. No entanto, e após o feriado (não, não retiraram este ) de 15 de Agosto, o AA parece querer voltar a encostar-se à P.I., o que provocaria novo aumento de temperaturas a caminho do final da semana. Todos os modelos parecem querer concordar nesta tendência. 

O GEFS das 12h, tal como ontem, modela o AA na sua posição de "bloqueio" na zona da Biscaia, com geopotenciais elevadíssimos no continente, e uma corrente bem quente e seca de E/NE mas... para o fim de semana de 19 de Agosto. Futurologia neste momento mas... nunca se sabe... já é a 2ª vez que apresenta este cenário... 

Resta acompanhar .


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2012 às 22:26)

Para memória futura e desejo que não atinja estes 41ºC, para mim seria muito péssimo.

Previsão automática do IM:







Previsão do Foreca:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Ago 2012 às 22:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para memória futura e desejo que não atinja estes 41ºC, para mim seria muito péssimo.
> 
> Previsão automática do IM:
> 
> ...



Foreca (Sáb.11):
*VRSA* *43ºC 24ºC*
*Castro Marim* *43ºC 25ºC
*
IM (Sáb.11):
*VRSA* *38ºC 25ºC*
*Castro Marim* *41ºC 26ºC*

Toca a estrelar ovos na pedra


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2012 às 23:04)

beachboy30 disse:


> De facto, o litoral norte este ano tem visto o Verão por um "canudo"... Mas bem "pior" está o UK . Se bem que esta semana, até Sábado, vá ter dias bem agradáveis. Assim como o nosso litoral norte, se compararmos com o resto do Verão até à data (excepção feita áqueles dias de Julho, mais para o fim).
> 
> Após este evento mais quente e com pouco vento, parece que teremos um regresso de temperaturas amenas (excepto Algarve, claro ) e (muito) vento, especialmente a partir de Domingo, muito devido a uma potente depressão no atlântico norte que está a ser modelada e ao facto do AA ficar bastante a oeste. No entanto, e após o feriado (não, não retiraram este ) de 15 de Agosto, o AA parece querer voltar a encostar-se à P.I., o que provocaria novo aumento de temperaturas a caminho do final da semana. Todos os modelos parecem querer concordar nesta tendência.
> 
> ...



Já só acredito quando acontecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2012 às 23:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Foreca (Sáb.11):
> *VRSA* *43ºC 24ºC*
> *Castro Marim* *43ºC 25ºC
> *
> ...



Pois, o Foreca actualizou e subiu mais 1ºC para sábado 42ºC.


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2012 às 23:28)

As mínimas é que são horríveis. Que bafo que vai ser. 

A sul no nosso vizinho Marrocos as temperaturas não são nada de especial de momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2012 às 12:12)

Olhando às previsões cada vez tenho mais a certeza que posso chegar aos 40ºC no sábado, a previsão automática do IM tem indicado sempre 40ºC ou mais durante toda a semana e o Foreca também a 48 horas indica 42ºC para Olhão. Já agora seria engraçado chegar aos 40.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2012 às 14:32)

frusko disse:


> bom dia desculpem o offtopic mas o  meteogramas como estava era bem mais pratico e rápido e a minha opinião



Os meteogramas podem ser consultados por localidade no Portal:

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal

------

Em http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/ , se tiver uma localização favorita, pode também guardar o link do resultado depois de efectuar a consulta.


----------



## frusko (9 Ago 2012 às 14:43)

ok muito obrigado e parabéns pelo magnifico trabalho


----------



## Norther (9 Ago 2012 às 16:52)

próximos dias com boas concentrações de poeiras do Deserto no ar

http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Ago 2012 às 21:58)

Meus senhores, 

ninguém reparou que há concordância de modelos a prever uma nova subidade temperatura a partir de dia 17 ?
talvez com vento, sim, e a uma certa distância mas... vejam lá as cartinhas...


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2012 às 22:23)

c.bernardino disse:


> Meus senhores,
> 
> ninguém reparou que há concordância de modelos a prever uma nova subidade temperatura a partir de dia 17 ?
> talvez com vento, sim, e a uma certa distância mas... vejam lá as cartinhas...



Também não reparaste que para o litoral norte para terça e quarta feira está modelada precipitação?


----------



## beachboy30 (9 Ago 2012 às 23:30)

De facto, e após uma descida gradual das temperaturas e nortada a partir de Sábado (no Algarve mais tarde), com talvez alguma precipitação no litoral norte (os suspeitos do costume ) lá para 3ª e/ou 4ª feira, os principais modelos (ECMWF e GFS, pelo menos, em sintonia) estão a mostrar nova subida das temperaturas a partir de 5ª feira, com o AA a intensificar-se junto à P.I., podendo induzir uma corrente de E/NE quente e seca. O GFS, na run das 12h, já anda a mostrar isto há algumas runs...

É esperar para ver mas a tendência está lá. O regresso do calor no final da semana parece (quase) certo.


----------



## mns87 (10 Ago 2012 às 10:41)

Bom dia,
Será que terça-feira dia 14 ,iremos ver alguma trovoadita?


----------



## kelinha (10 Ago 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia a todos.

Caríssimos colegas do fórum, entendidos nestas matérias, sendo eu muito "noob" no que toca a previsões e interpretar cartas, por favor digam-me se já será possível fazer alguma previsão do tempo que poderemos esperar para o final do mês... Acham que já dá para "cheirar" alguma coisa? (ainda falta muito, eu sei, mas... gostava de tentar perceber se valeria a pena alugar uma casa no algarve nessa semana :P)


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Ago 2012 às 11:50)

kelinha disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Caríssimos colegas do fórum, entendidos nestas matérias, sendo eu muito "noob" no que toca a previsões e interpretar cartas, por favor digam-me se já será possível fazer alguma previsão do tempo que poderemos esperar para o final do mês... Acham que já dá para "cheirar" alguma coisa? (ainda falta muito, eu sei, mas... gostava de tentar perceber se valeria a pena alugar uma casa no algarve nessa semana :P)



Neste forum existem já mensagem em que se fala na possibilidade de termos um final de mês/incio de setembro simpático com temperaturas relativamente elevadas.
Previsão, previsão é muito cedo.


----------



## aqpcb (10 Ago 2012 às 15:11)

kelinha disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> 
> Caríssimos colegas do fórum, entendidos nestas matérias, sendo eu muito "noob" no que toca a previsões e interpretar cartas, por favor digam-me se já será possível fazer alguma previsão do tempo que poderemos esperar para o final do mês... Acham que já dá para "cheirar" alguma coisa? (ainda falta muito, eu sei, mas... gostava de tentar perceber se valeria a pena alugar uma casa no algarve nessa semana :P)



Acho que vale sempre a pena, pois vai estar um tempo bem agradavel tal como os modelos indicam


----------



## aqpcb (10 Ago 2012 às 15:12)

mns87 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Será que terça-feira dia 14 ,iremos ver alguma trovoadita?



Penso que não, mas os mestres devem ter uma opinião mais abalizada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 19:53)

Calor para todos que o braseiro foi ligado.


----------



## beachboy30 (10 Ago 2012 às 21:57)

De facto, e após o calor dar tréguas já a partir de amanhã (no Algarve talvez a partir de Domingo ou 2ª feira) e até alguma possibilidade de chuva (mais a norte) na 3ª feira, a partir de 5ª feira o calor parece regressar, e em força, atendendo aos principais modelos. O ensemble do ECMWF, sempre tão certinho no médio prazo, tem "forçado a nota" para o final da próxima semana. AA a intensificar-se bem junto à P.I.. A haver nortada, será certamente bem quente.

Julgo que a 2ª parte do mês vai ser de facto bem quentinha... E a dar razão ao Stormy .


----------



## aoc36 (11 Ago 2012 às 00:39)

[/URL][/IMG]

47ºc isto é de loucos....


----------



## David sf (11 Ago 2012 às 10:33)

O calor vai sendo varrido de Portugal continental, progressivamente de noroeste para sueste, amanhã já deverá ser um dia com temperaturas normais, eventualmente um pouco acima da média no Algarve, mas não tanto quanto estará hoje.

A semana que se segue será marcada por alguma instabilidade, principalmente no litoral e a norte do Tejo, se bem que não seja descartada alguma precipitação noutras regiões.





O padrão da precipitação, mais intensa no período diurno, sugere que pode haver alguma convecção envolvida, embora seja pouco provável a ocorrência de trovoada.

Depois de estes dias de instabilidade, é provável que se instale um padrão estável de calor, com intensidade e duração considerável, formando-se um storm-track Açores-Reino Unido, ficando Portugal continental e a Madeira sob influência de um fluxo quente de sudoeste em altura, sendo quee à superfície é provável  que se instale uma corrente de leste ou nordeste, que faria as temperaturas no litoral atingirem valores muito elevados.

Os Açores poderiam ficar sujeitos a um longo período de instabilidade, com bastante precipitação devido à sucessão de depressões que deverão rondar o arquipélago.


----------



## Gongas (11 Ago 2012 às 11:57)

Previsão para 3ª feira, 14 de agosto de 2012

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral pouco
nublado na região Sul.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte na região Norte.*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas das
regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal na região Sul.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/Joana Sanches.

Actualizado a 11 de agosto de 2012 às 10:35 UTC


Surpresa das surpresas...não estamos em Agosto?
E para 4feira deve manter-se


----------



## Gongas (12 Ago 2012 às 10:27)

O Freemeteo dá para 4feira no Porto chuva e possibilidade de forte tempestade com trovoada???
Qual a fiabilidade disto?


----------



## David sf (12 Ago 2012 às 10:36)

ECMWF e GFS praticamente de acordo na frente de 15 de agosto, sendo que no litoral norte a instabilidade poderá começar no dia anterior. A frente, que vinha sendo modelada como uma frente típica de verão, com morrinha e precipitação fraca, parece que será afinal uma boa frente, com acumulados interessantes, que poderiam ultrapassar os 25 mm no litoral norte. Segundo o ECMWF, ate no Alentejo os acumulados poderiam ser superiores a 5 mm:





GFS, no geral muito parecido com o ECMWF:


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2012 às 10:39)

Gongas disse:


> O Freemeteo dá para 4feira no Porto chuva e possibilidade de forte tempestade com trovoada???
> Qual a fiabilidade disto?



Tanto o GFS  como  ECMWF  dão uma rega razoável ( tendo em conta a época do ano ) em especial para as regiões do Norte na quarta-feira, embora na terça-feira já haja precipitação prevista..

ECM 00Z:








GFS 00Z






Aliás, segundo o IM, para amanhã segunda-feira já deverá chover no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir da tarde, com o vento a aumentar de intensidade também. 

Previsão para 2ª feira, 13 de agosto de 2012

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente
muito nublado no litoral Norte e Centro até ao final da manhã.
*A partir da tarde, aumento de nebulosidade no litoral a norte
do Cabo Mondego e com ocorrência de períodos de chuva no Minho
e Douro Litoral.*
*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) de sudoeste nas
terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro a partir do final da tarde.*
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de noroeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva a partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.

Actualizado a 12 de agosto de 2012 às 6:2 UTC


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## beachboy30 (12 Ago 2012 às 22:15)

Boas noites .

Parece que até à próxima 4ª feira a instabilidade vai aumentar progressivamente, culminando com precipitação que aparentemente, e segundo os modelos, será bem distribuída pelo continente (obviamente mais a norte que a sul) entre 3ª e 4ª feira. O vento também será algo considerável, do quadrante S/SW. Será um período a fazer lembrar um dia de Outono, certamente .

Mas da mesma forma que a precipitação fará a sua aparição rapidamente, o mesmo parece suceder com o regresso do calor e das temperaturas altas. Os principais modelos, e especialmente o ensemble do ECMWF, colocam a iso 20 e 25 a 850 hPa já a partir de Sábado no continente, até pelo menos 3ª feira. Mesmo que exista alguma nortada no litoral oeste, não deverá ser desagradável nem forte. De qualquer das formas, já a partir de 5ª feira, a subida das temperaturas parece ser significativa e brusca. 

Será que o padrão se vai manter? Segundo o ensemble do ECMWF, parece que o AA tenderá a deslocar-se de novo mais para oeste a partir de 4ª feira da outra semana mas ainda falta muito tempo... Demais para se avançar com qualquer previsão...


----------



## João Pedro (12 Ago 2012 às 23:16)

Venha a chuvinha que é bem necessária!


----------



## rozzo (13 Ago 2012 às 10:26)

Vamos ver... Realmente é activa para a época do ano a frente, em pleno Agosto!
A frente mais "invernal" que me lembro em Agosto foi há uns anos que estava nesta altura de férias na Manta Rota, e a chuva chegou a ser moderada por lá, local onde já cair "morrinha" de uma frente em pleno Verão parece quase impossível.

Mas mantenho sempre algumas reticências, porque (apenas empiricamente) tenho uma ligeira ideia que existe uma tendência para um viés por excesso na precipitação modelada em frentes em pleno Verão, mesmo pelos principais modelos.

De qualquer forma, a Norte parece bastante garantido, os acumulados dos meteogramas são "demasiado generosos" para não vir a chover razoavelmente.

Atenção que exceptuo a o efeito da orografia (p.ex no Minho) que esse é quase sempre por defeito.


----------



## meteo (13 Ago 2012 às 11:29)

Vou estar no Minho estes dias.Vamos lá ver a chuva.É possível ter-se mais de 20 mm
Depois disso calor novamente e pouco vento no Litoral Oeste.Tem sido um excelente Agosto no Litoral Centro(onde estive até agora),principalmente pela pouca nortada.

   Calor de dia 16 de Agosto até dia 20/21 de Agosto,parece assegurado. 

   Depois disso,continuação do calor ou anticiclone a deslocar-se para Oeste,diminuição das temperaturas e nortada no Litoral Oeste?


----------



## CptRena (13 Ago 2012 às 12:11)

"Precipitação" (duas frentes frias compactas à superfície) em vista pelo MetOffice para a próxima Quarta-feira.





©MetOffice


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2012 às 13:26)

A chuva  prevista poderá ser por vezes forte na Quarta-feira em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral 

IM:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 15 de agosto de 2012

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir do final da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, nas regiões Norte e Centro, que poderá ser
*por vezes forte até ao início da manhã no Minho e Douro Litoral*,
passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros fracos e pouco
frequentes.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral até ao início
da manhã, rodando gradualmente para noroeste.
Nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, o vento soprará forte
(35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h até ao início da
manhã, rodando para oeste moderado (20 a 30 km/h).
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Centro e Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Actualizado a 13 de agosto de 2012 às 10:38 UTC


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Já amanhã poderá ocorrer precipitação moderada ,em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## stormy (13 Ago 2012 às 19:04)

Esta semana teremos a presença de um cavado anormalmente intenso no Atlantico central, que vai interagir com plumas de ar Tropical Maritimo vindas de sul.

A presença de ar frio em altura, e de forçamento dinamico associado ao jet e ás suas ondulações, dará origem a instabilidade, por vezes forte, sob forma de varios nucleos de ciclogenese, com linhas de instabilidade/frontogenese associadas.

*Esta situação poderá dar origem a precipitação intensa, assim como trovoada e periodos de vento forte no arquipélago dos Açores*.

Para os ultimos dias da semana, alguns modelos insistem que a perturbação tropical 93L possa ser capturada por este cavado.

*Não se espera que a 93L se desenvolva muito significativamente, atingindo no maximo  a categoria de TS, e tão pouco é certo que sobreviva intacta a todo o caminho até aos Açores*, no entanto, é de acompanhar esta tendencia...por exemplo, o GFS12z de hoje coloca a 93L a passar no Grupo central, em transição extratropical, mas ainda com alguma intensidade.

A partir do dia 17/18 o tempo ficará mais estavel pelo Arquipélago, pelo menos por alguns dias.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Ago 2012 às 20:19)

é impressão minha ou a corrida GFS das 12h dá instabilidade no fim de semana? pouco coerente com as anteriores saidas.
impressão minha?


----------



## cardu (13 Ago 2012 às 22:06)

boas, parece que a partir do próximo fim de semana vamos ter uma vaga de calor à antiga com iso 20 a chegar ao nível dos Países Baixos.

Em Portugal Continental vamos ter iso 24 mesmo no litoral.


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2012 às 23:40)

cardu disse:


> boas, parece que a partir do próximo fim de semana vamos ter uma vaga de calor à antiga com iso 20 a chegar ao nível dos Países Baixos.
> 
> Em Portugal Continental vamos ter iso 24 mesmo no litoral.



Ainda na 6ªfeira passada tivemos 26ºc reais os 850hPa medidos na sondagem de Lisboa às 12z. Sendo muito importante, por vezes não chega para teres muito calor nalgumas zonas, como sucedeu nesse dia em que apesar de haver um fluxo  de sul  aos 850hPa muito quente, na superfície devido a vários factores como depressões térmicas a sul do Algarve, tínhamos até alguma nortada fraca no litoral enquanto Elvas foi aos 44ºc. Calor a sério para penetrar no litoral ocidental, é quase sempre preciso alguma componente leste.
E para o próximo fim de semana ainda está um pouco incerto nestes pormenores para cá. Espanha sim, tem levado com várias canículas seguidas e vai levar com outra.


----------



## Azor (14 Ago 2012 às 00:04)

Boa noite

Há um INVEST que parece que irá afectar o arquipélago dos Açores na próxima 2 feira. Existe alguma fiabilidade nestas previsões ou ainda é muito cedo para se ter quaisquer certezas?

De qualquer forma as previsões apontam para que esta semana seja algo instável no Atlântico.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2012 às 00:28)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite
> Há um INVEST que parece que irá afectar o arquipélago dos Açores na próxima 2 feira. Existe alguma fiabilidade nestas previsões ou ainda é muito cedo para se ter quaisquer certezas?
> De qualquer forma as previsões apontam para que esta semana seja algo instável no Atlântico.
> Cumprimentos




O Invest 93L para já tem este aspecto infeliz. 






Apenas está em seguimento porque é uma baixa já formada com circulação quer na superfície quer em altura, mas para já nada mais pois as trovoadas não tem persistido


Daqui a 48 horas quando mais a oeste estiver em águas mais quentes já valerá a pena acompanhar. É extremamente raro um sistema tropical chegar aos Açores em Agosto, pelo menos como ciclone tropical, costuma mais ser em Setembro e Outubro.


Temp. da água






Ensemble do GFS:


----------



## Aurélio (14 Ago 2012 às 01:06)

Vince disse:


> E para o próximo fim de semana ainda está um pouco incerto nestes pormenores para cá. Espanha sim, tem levado com várias canículas seguidas e vai levar com outra.



É completamente OFF_TOPIC, mas os srs do ar condicionado (politicos espanhóis) acabaram com a "_La Siesta_", porque não são eles que esperam soar a cabedal a trabalhar ao sol, com 40 ºC.
A crise serve de desculpa para conseguirem o que já rabiavam há muito tempo !!

Desculpa lá qualquer coisinha ...

para não ser completamente off_topic, depois de 3/4 dias mais frescos regressa o calor por tempo indeterminado, ao mesmo tempo que o atlântico nesta altura do ano começa a parecer ficar muito activo !


----------



## rozzo (14 Ago 2012 às 10:20)

Em relação à precipitação esperada no continente durante o dia de hoje e madrugada de amanhã, já foi a maior parte dito aqui, que será relativamente abrangente, mas que acumulados grandes à partida só no NW do país, onde poderão mesmo ser de bastantes dezenas de milimetros.

O porquê disso é explicado por haver imensa água precipitável disponível na frente, mas isso não bastar. Para ela realmente precipitar tem de haver algum forçamento vertical que permita a ocorrência de precipitação signficativa, e na maior parte das regiões isso não vai acontecer (salvo alguma surpresa) pois não existe grande forçamente vertical sinóptico, nem quase há CAPE.
Apenas no NW da península então haverá forçamento maior devido à orografia, que ajudará a despejar grande parte desta água nessa região.

As seguintes cartas são um pouco mais "técnicas" mas demonstram isso:



*- ausência de forçamento sinóptico de jeito (pouca instabilidade) que permita convecção significativa*








*-a quantidade de água precipitável elevada na atmosfera (massa de ar com origem tropical e muito conteúdo de vapor de água)*








*- os locais onde poderá haver forçamento orográfico para ela ser "despejada"*








_Fonte: Lightning Wizard_


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2012 às 11:36)

E a origem de tanta água precipitável na atmosfera:


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2012 às 12:11)

Vince disse:


> E a origem de tanta água precipitável na atmosfera:




Vince essa animação é a deslocação de massas de ar? e o litoral norte vai apanhar com massa de ar de origem tropical o que faz que seja a zona onde vai haver mais precipitação certo ou errado?


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2012 às 12:39)

Norther disse:


> Vince essa animação é a deslocação de massas de ar? e o litoral norte vai apanhar com massa de ar de origem tropical o que faz que seja a zona onde vai haver mais precipitação certo ou errado?



Sim, é vapor de água, estimada na forma de água precipitável na atmosfera, cores mais quentes representam mais conteúdo de água. É uma massa de ar húmida de origem tropical.
http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimic-tpw/natl/main.html

Mas como o rozzo disse mais acima, o vapor de água que existe na atmosfera só se transforma mesmo em chuva se houver mecanismos de forçamento. Por exemplo nas serras do Gerês deve estar a chover bem devido à orografia. Noutras zonas se não houver outro tipo de forçamentos pode nem chover mesmo que tenhas muita humidade na atmosfera.


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2012 às 13:55)

Nos mesoescala das 00z, temos o seguinte cenário, 
das 12z de hoje até às 15z de amanhã.


*WRF (Precipitação horária)*







*HIRLAM (Precipitação em 3 horas)*


----------



## Z13 (14 Ago 2012 às 15:33)

Os catalães do Meteosim também colocam a maior parte da rega entre as 21h00 e as 03h00...


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2012 às 16:20)

Em relação ao Invest 93L referido ontem e que poderia mais tarde passar nos Açores, hoje está com muito melhor aspecto, mas pode ser temporário, esta parte do Atlântico este ano tem tido muito ar seco. 

Aguardemos por logo à noite para ver se a convecção não volta a morrer. Se conseguir persistir assim, é bem provável que pelo menos se torne uma depressão ou tempestade tropical. Se chegar a esse ponto de ser nomeado, curiosamente, teria o nome de Gordon.






É preciso contudo não esquecer que agora ele aproxima-se de água mais quente, e numa fase posterior quando subir de latitude e virar para nordeste também se afastará da mesma.


----------



## Azor (14 Ago 2012 às 16:45)

Boa tarde

Seguindo então o seu comportamento possivelmente será de esperar alguma instabilidade pelos Açores lá para 2 feira.

Curiosamente o GFS e o CFS DAILY a longo prazo insistem igualmente há já semanas, na presença de várias perturbações tropicais , pelo oceano às portas dos Açores, isto pelo menos até Setembro. De qualquer forma resta ir acompanhando passo a passo estas mesmas previsões para este mês de Agosto, até porque tudo pode se alterar até lá. 
Grato,
Cumps!


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2012 às 19:24)

Actualização das 12z de dois mesoescala, 
Entre as 18z de hoje e as 15z de amanhã



*WRF (Precipitação horária)*








*ALADIN (Precipitação em 3 horas)*


----------



## dASk (14 Ago 2012 às 20:46)

desculpem o offtopic mas alguém me sabe dizer como consulto os novos meteogramas?? Não consigo meter latitudes! Já chove à algum tempo aqui pela Moita mas sempre de forma fraca!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Ago 2012 às 20:52)

dASk disse:


> desculpem o offtopic mas alguém me sabe dizer como consulto os novos meteogramas?? Não consigo meter latitudes! Já chove à algum tempo aqui pela Moita mas sempre de forma fraca!



Tens duas opções, ou os meteogramas pelo site principal, escolhendo a localidade, ou tens os meteogramas pelo fórum em que é só arrastares o ponteiro vermelho até onde queiras.


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2012 às 20:58)

Obrigado Vince pela explicação 


estes que também costumo consultar


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2012 às 11:21)

O GFS 6 Z aponta para daqui a 120 horas a possibilidade de uma depressão intensa passar nos Açores ( afectando em especial os grupos Central e Oriental) trazendo ventos fortes e chuvas muito intensas ( estas últimas em especial ao grupo oriental, S Miguel e Sta Maria) ainda falta bastante tempo, mas convém ir acompanhando a previsão de evolução do sistema.


----------



## Stormm (15 Ago 2012 às 11:39)

Snifa, estava agora analisando os mesmos gráficos e tirei as mesmas conclusões, há fortes possibilidades de nos Açores haver ventos fortes acompanhados de chuva!


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2012 às 12:16)

Stormm disse:


> Snifa, estava agora analisando os mesmos gráficos e tirei as mesmas conclusões, há fortes possibilidades de nos Açores haver ventos fortes acompanhados de chuva!



Não se devia usar essa expressão "fortes possibilidades" neste contexto. A depressão em questão é o que temos aqui chamado de Invest 93L, uma perturbação tropical que se poderá tornar uma depressão tropical e que neste momento está a cerca de 1700 milhas (2700km) a sudoeste dos Açores e a 5 dias de poder chegar às imediações das Ilhas. 

Neste momento o NHC dá-lhe 80% de possibilidade de se tornar uma depressão tropical nas próximas 48 horas. Enquanto isso não acontecer e os modelos forem inicializados com um sistema tropical formado, a incerteza quer na intensidade quer no trajecto deste tipo de sistemas é ainda maior do que estamos habituados em outras coisas da Meteorologia. Apenas a título de exemplo, a própria intensidade de um sistema influiu muito no trajecto que toma, quanto mais fraco um sistema é, são os ventos dos níveis baixos que comandam o trajecto, quanto mais profundo, mais afectado é pelos ventos de níveis médios e altos. E a intensidade de um sistema tropical, que ora entra em água mais quente como depois regressará a outras mais frias, é por si sempre uma coisa complicadissima. E o tempo que ainda vai levar a formar-se, se é hoje, se é apenas amanhã, ou depois, ou nem se conseguir formar, tudo isso são sempre muitas incertezas que crescem exponencialmente. 

Depois da depressão formada fica mais fácil saber o que se poderá ou não passar, até porque passamos a contar com previsões do NHC, que são quem mais percebe destes assuntos a nível mundial.

Um cenário mais provável para já é que mesmo que não chegue aos Açores um sistema tropical intacto (uma coisa bastante rara em Agosto, mais "usual" em Setembro e Outubro) poderá chegar algo em fase de transição ou pelo menos parte da sua energia interagir com outras perturbações de latitudes mais a norte, um cenário que o ECMWF parece preferir, o que traria pelo menos instabilidade às ilhas.

Mas refira-se que o GFS insiste mesmo num sistema tropical nos Açores ou próximo há imensos dias, e o GFS tem estado muito melhor este ano que o ECMWF a nível de ciclogenese tropical, o GFS tem estado surpreendentemente bom neste aspecto, e o ECMWF tem andado mal, em anteriores ciclones tropicais deste ano nem com eles já bem formados o ECMWF os "via", uma coisa bastante estranha, pelo menos até esta altura da temporada tropical.



O 93L pode ser seguido nestes links (modelos/imagens):

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL932012
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/93L/93L_floater.html
http://www.ral.ucar.edu/hurricanes/realtime/plots/northatlantic/2012/al932012/


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Ago 2012 às 12:47)

Entretanto, e enquanto se conjecturam os cenários possíveis para os Açores no início da próxima semana, e após a passagem desta perturbação frontal no continente, que deixou uma boa rega generalizada, a partir de amanhã (começando já esta tarde) regressa a estabilidade, com as temperaturas a subir gradualmente, sendo de esperar alguma nebulosidade alta lá para Domingo e/ou 2ª feira. 

Apesar de não ser de esperar nenhum evento de calor extremo (pelo menos no litoral oeste), a nota dominante vai ser a quase ausência de vento (até pelo menos 3ª feira da próxima semana), o que por si só já é bastante agradável. Nortada, a existir, não deverá ser forte nem desagradável. Espanha, essa sim, que se prepare para o calor que aí vem... 

A aliar a este aspecto, temos a água do mar praticamente nos 20ºC no litoral oeste, muito muito agradável . A ausência de nortada tem destas coisas .


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2012 às 14:46)

beachboy30 disse:


> A aliar a este aspecto, temos a água do mar praticamente nos 20ºC no litoral oeste, muito muito agradável . *A ausência de nortada tem destas coisas* .



Esta água "quente" (para os padrões aqui no litoral oeste) é devida à entrada de *SO* que tivemos desde o início da semana, a qual permitiu às águas mais quentes ao largo da costa encostarem ao litoral - pode-se dizer que os ventos arrastaram águas mais a sul e oeste para a nossa costa.
A ausência de nortada não é responsável por esta temperatura da água; o que permite é que a água se mantenha tépida por vários dias.


Para já, de assinalar é a subida gradual das temperaturas nos próximos dias, para valores mais "normais" - de acordo com as expectativas dos veraneantes. Teremos calor (não se espera excessivo - acima dos 35ºC mais a norte ou acima dos 40ºC mais a sul) e ausência de precipitação.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Ago 2012 às 15:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta água "quente" (para os padrões aqui no litoral oeste) é devida à entrada de *SO* que tivemos desde o início da semana, a qual permitiu às águas mais quentes ao largo da costa encostarem ao litoral - pode-se dizer que os ventos arrastaram águas mais a sul e oeste para a nossa costa.
> A ausência de nortada não é responsável por esta temperatura da água; o que permite é que a água se mantenha tépida por vários dias.
> 
> 
> Para já, de assinalar é a subida gradual das temperaturas nos próximos dias, para valores mais "normais" - de acordo com as expectativas dos veraneantes. Teremos calor (não se espera excessivo - acima dos 35ºC mais a norte ou acima dos 40ºC mais a sul) e ausência de precipitação.



Só uma nota: um vento de SW transporta água de NW, devido à deriva de Ekman (transporte 90º para a direita do vento no Hemisfério Norte).

A causa de as águas estarem a aquecer com este regime de SW é devido ao downwelling que ocorre com ventos do quadrante Sul. As águas superficiais mais quentes vão em direcção á costa (90º para a direita do vento), e para compensar as águas do fundo junto à costa (mais frias) são obrigadas a afastar-se da costa.

É o processo inverso da Nortada!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2012 às 16:03)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Só uma nota: um vento de SW transporta água de NW, devido à deriva de Ekman (transporte 90º para a direita do vento no Hemisfério Norte).
> 
> A causa de as águas estarem a aquecer com este regime de SW é devido ao downwelling que ocorre com ventos do quadrante Sul. As águas superficiais mais quentes vão em direcção á costa (90º para a direita do vento), e para compensar as águas do fundo junto à costa (mais frias) são obrigadas a afastar-se da costa.
> 
> É o processo inverso da Nortada!



Correcto. A tua explicação é mais científica do que a minha.
Aqui no litoral norte o vento não se fez directamente do quadrante sul mas de SSO\SO, o me levou a afirmar o que expus. Como é evidente, a água mais quente que normalmente anda afastada da nossa costa, aproximou-se de nós...
Nem tudo é mau com estas entradas húmidas em pleno verão


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2012 às 22:03)

Já é a depressão tropical nº8 e está previsto tornar-se uma Tempestade Tropical.
Mas façamos o seguimento neste tópico:

 Depressão Tropical #8 (Atlântico 2012 #AL08)


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2012 às 13:06)

Desculpem lá mas não sabia onde postar isto, portanto cá vai: ontem nenhum estação do IM atingiu os 30ºC, nem sequer os 29ºC. A pergunta que eu faço é: isto é relativamente comum ou é algo raro?


----------



## vitamos (16 Ago 2012 às 13:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Desculpem lá mas não sabia onde postar isto, portanto cá vai: ontem nenhum estação do IM atingiu os 30ºC, nem sequer os 29ºC. A pergunta que eu faço é: isto é relativamente comum ou é algo raro?



Não tem absolutamente nada de anormal... é absolutamente compreensível perante a sinóptica do dia de ontem.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2012 às 16:33)

vitamos disse:


> Não tem absolutamente nada de anormal... é absolutamente compreensível perante a sinóptica do dia de ontem.



Obrigado pela resposta, mas não me lembro de isto acontecer nos últimos anos mais do que uma ou duas vezes. É por ter estado mais calor que o normal ou é simplesmente fraca memória minha?


----------



## rozzo (16 Ago 2012 às 17:33)

N_Fig disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta, mas não me lembro de isto acontecer nos últimos anos mais do que uma ou duas vezes. É por ter estado mais calor que o normal ou é simplesmente fraca memória minha?



Será simplesmente a "lotaria", o aleatório da meteorologia, não vale a pena complicar, ou perder muito tempo a tentar fazer grandes associações lógicas do tipo causa-consequência de toda a variabilidade meteorológica inter-anual, especialmente quando se vai a escala de dias ou semanas...


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2012 às 01:59)

Tendo em conta o relevo e os microclimas que temos, tenho praticamente a certeza que houve lugares que até chegou a mais de 30ºc ( anteontem).

A cobertura do IM, permite fazer algumas correlações, mas ainda não com a profundeza que seria desejável ( isto tanto serve para lugares mais frios como mais quentes).

Mas ainda assim, concordo que não deve ser muito habitual ( segundo o IM).


----------



## Skizzo (17 Ago 2012 às 14:31)

Que mês de Agosto mais fraco, sem um único episódio de calor cá para cima.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Ago 2012 às 16:38)

N_Fig disse:


> Desculpem lá mas não sabia onde postar isto, portanto cá vai: ontem nenhum estação do IM atingiu os 30ºC, nem sequer os 29ºC. A pergunta que eu faço é: isto é relativamente comum ou é algo raro?



Ontem andei toda a tarde na serra Algarvia( zona do incêndio) com a temperatura sempre nos 32ºc(termómetro do carro).
Se é da zona por estar toda queimada, do termómetro do carro ou das estações do IM que não fazem uma boa cobertura, isso já não sei.


----------



## GTi (18 Ago 2012 às 23:44)

Será que os "restos" do furacão irão chegar ao continente? É de se esperar chuva e vento para o final da semana?


----------



## Microburst (19 Ago 2012 às 14:26)

GTi disse:


> Será que os "restos" do furacão irão chegar ao continente? É de se esperar chuva e vento para o final da semana?



Sei que o primordial nesta altura é o acompanhamento da situação no arquipélago dos Açores, e peço desculpa se isto soar mal, mas também tenho curiosidade acerca da trajectória do "Gordon". O National Hurricane Center parece indicar que este, ou o que dele restar, se dirija para o território do Continente no final da semana que vem. Alguma consequência visível advirá disso?


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2012 às 16:27)

Para já a maioria dos modelos continuam a mostrar o Gordon a morrer entre Açores e o continente. Tu mesmo podes ver os diversos modelos (escolhe os produtos que dizem Península ibérica)
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Ago 2012 às 20:57)

Parece claro que o Gordon não chega ao continente mas o que irrita é que vamos ter (provavelmente) alguma instabilidade causada por uma frente associada a uma depressão na latitude das ilhas britânicas.

O que me irrita? que as pessoas venham a pensar que são "restos" do Gordon. E nada tem a ver. Nem na sua génese nem na sua intensidade


----------



## Microburst (19 Ago 2012 às 22:33)

Obrigado Vince. 



Vince disse:


> Para já a maioria dos modelos continuam a mostrar o Gordon a morrer entre Açores e o continente. Tu mesmo podes ver os diversos modelos (escolhe os produtos que dizem Península ibérica)
> http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica




Em relação ao cidadão comum é natural que possa haver confusão, confusão essa muitas vezes lançada pelos próprios meios de comunicação que, em regra geral, se encontram mal preparados para lidar com informação mais técnica. Mas isso já é um fenómeno sobejamente conhecido... 




c.bernardino disse:


> Parece claro que o Gordon não chega ao continente mas o que irrita é que vamos ter (provavelmente) alguma instabilidade causada por uma frente associada a uma depressão na latitude das ilhas britânicas.
> 
> O que me irrita? que as pessoas venham a pensar que são "restos" do Gordon. E nada tem a ver. Nem na sua génese nem na sua intensidade


----------



## supercell (20 Ago 2012 às 20:01)

Em princípio haverá chuva para o Litoral Norte, na próxima 6ª feira, serão os ditos "restos" do furacão Gordon dissipado, certo?


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2012 às 20:04)

supercell disse:


> Em princípio haverá chuva para o Litoral Norte, na próxima 6ª feira, serão os ditos "restos" do furacão Gordon dissipado, certo?



Infelizmente não!! é uma depressão nova que se desloca para a Irlanda e levamos com uma frente fraca sexta/Sábado


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2012 às 20:51)

Hoje o céu tem estado acastanhado, um nublado que sujo, cá está a explicação. Parece que a situação se irá manter por amanhã.


----------



## Norther (21 Ago 2012 às 12:48)

O Gfs das 6 z parece que aumentou a quantidade de precipitação para sábado a  norte do sistema Montejunto - Serra da Estrela e a partir de quinta feira os dias vão ficar mais frescos


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2012 às 15:58)

Skizzo disse:


> Que mês de Agosto mais fraco, sem um único episódio de calor cá para cima.



Várias pessoas da região de Braga tem-me dito que tem passado uns belos dias de praia pelas praias do Minho e da Galiza na última semana ou duas.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Ago 2012 às 16:54)

Porque não tem estado vento. Agora calor a sério, nada. Na Galiza tem estado mais calor que no litoral norte. E agora vem chuva e frio para o resto de Agosto, ou seja, um mês fraquíssimo. A temp mais elevada em P.Rubras foi de 26ºC... qualquer sitio na Europa conseguiu temperaturas mais altas...


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2012 às 17:04)

Skizzo disse:


> Porque não tem estado vento. Agora calor a sério, nada. Na Galiza tem estado mais calor que no litoral norte. E agora vem chuva e frio para o resto de Agosto, ou seja, um mês fraquíssimo. A temp mais elevada em P.Rubras foi de 26ºC... qualquer sitio na Europa conseguiu temperaturas mais altas, tirando a Islandia.



Ainda bem, a tua definição de calor a sério é a de calor extremo, e a maioria das pessoas não quer nada disso. Ondulações do Jet em que chegam cá frentes fracas em dissipação na verdade dão Verões agradáveis para a maioria das pessoas, melhor do que por exemplo um anticiclone potente a Oeste a criar fortes nortadas. A água no litoral Oeste tem estado com temperaturas bem agradáveis ultimamente.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Ago 2012 às 17:05)

Vince disse:


> Ainda bem, a tua definição de calor a sério é a de calor extremo, e a maioria das pessoas não quer nada disso. Ondulações do Jet em que chegam cá frentes fracas em dissipação na verdade dão Verões agradáveis para a maioria das pessoas, melhor do que por exemplo um anticiclone potente a Oeste a criar fortes nortadas. A água no litoral Oeste tem estado com temperaturas bem agradáveis ultimamente.



A minha definição de calor são os 30ºC, isso é extremo? Lol por favor. A maioria das pessoas gosta de temperaturas nesta altura do ano. Se tu não gostas tudo bem, mas não generalizes. Toda a minha família por exemplo gosta de dias quentes no Verão, não extremos, mas de calor como deve ser. Obviamente não é o mês todo, mas pelo menos uma semana mais quente


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2012 às 17:13)

Skizzo disse:


> A minha definição de calor são os 30ºC, isso é extremo? Lol por favor. A maioria das pessoas gosta de temperaturas nesta altura do ano. Se tu não gostas tudo bem, mas não generalizes. Toda a minha família por exemplo gosta de dias quentes no Verão, não extremos, mas de calor como deve ser. Obviamente não é o mês todo, mas pelo menos uma semana mais quente



Já todos perceberam que gostas de esturricar, para aí 60 ou 70% das tuas mensagens neste fórum são queixas de que não estás a arder com uns 40ºc. Mas lamento informar-te, não é isso que a maioria das pessoas aprecia em Portugal. Talvez fosse mais prático mudares de região ou mesmo de país. Se até a tua própria família pensa toda assim, não entendo então o que fazem no Porto, já se deveriam ter mudado há imenso tempo, mesmo em Portugal há locais simpáticos bem mais agradáveis para o que gostam.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2012 às 19:44)

Vince disse:


> Já todos perceberam que gostas de esturricar, para aí 60 ou 70% das tuas mensagens neste fórum são queixas de que não estás a arder com uns 40ºc. Mas lamento informar-te, não é isso que a maioria das pessoas aprecia em Portugal. Talvez fosse mais prático mudares de região ou mesmo de país. Se até a tua própria família pensa toda assim, não entendo então o que fazem no Porto, já se deveriam ter mudado há imenso tempo, mesmo em Portugal há locais simpáticos bem mais agradáveis para o que gostam.



Acho que a divergência de opiniões é saudável, não vale a pena alargarem-se muito mais que isso...
Este Verão não tem sido muito quente aqui no litoral norte, mas também nunca o foi...temos tido é noutros anos situações de ondas de calor, mais que uma vez no Verão...este ano apenas tivemos uma situação dessas em meados de Julho...
Há quem diga que só gostamos daquilo que não se tem...mas em meteorologia não vale de muito queixar-nos, quando menos se espera ela prega-nos uma partida...

Continuação de bom Verão...e não entrem em "conflitos" que não vale a pena...


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2012 às 20:17)

MarioCabral disse:


> Continuação de bom Verão...e não entrem em "conflitos" que não vale a pena...



Não há conflitos, apenas me dei ao trabalho de explicar que para imensa gente no norte do país que conheço, este Verão nas últimas duas semanas está a ser magnifico. 
Neste momento a Boia de Leixões por exemplo regista 20.5 °C de temperatura da água do mar, o que quer dizer que nas praias próximas anda provavelmente nos 21 ou 22ºc, o que é espantoso na região .... Há quem tenha ido para o Algarve em Julho e não apanhou por lá água tão agradável como esta...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Ago 2012 às 20:24)

Vince disse:


> Não há conflitos, apenas me dei ao trabalho de explicar que para imensa gente no norte do país que conheço, este Verão nas últimas duas semanas está a ser magnifico.
> Neste momento a Boia de Leixões por exemplo regista 20.5 °C de temperatura da água do mar, o que quer dizer que nas praias próximas anda provavelmente nos 21 ou 22ºc, o que é espantoso na região .... Há quem tenha ido para o Algarve em Julho e não apanhou por lá água tão agradável como esta...



Sinceramente os melhores dias de Verão por estas bandas, e especialmente para quem vai até à praia não são aqueles de maior calor...pois como todos sabemos quanto maior for a diferença da temperatura do mar em relação à terrestre maior será a típica nortada...
Sinceramente tem sido um típico verão nortenho...agua mais quente sim...hoje esta tudo metido na água em Matosinhos...e já eram 18h...


----------



## Bomberto (21 Ago 2012 às 20:31)

Boas. Como será o Setembro para o norte? 
Alguém me pode dar uma dica!


----------



## David sf (21 Ago 2012 às 20:47)

MarioCabral disse:


> *Sinceramente tem sido um típico verão nortenho.*..agua mais quente sim...hoje esta tudo metido na água em Matosinhos...e já eram 18h...



Está tudo dito. Tem sido um verão normalíssimo. O problema é que a maioria das pessoas meteu na cabeça que os tórridos verões de 2003 a 2005 e o de 2010 é que são os normais. Nada mais errado. Anos como 2010, em que o verão acaba com uma anomalia positiva das temperaturas máximas superiores a 3ºC (logo, média das temperaturas máximas na cidade do Porto a rondar os 27ºC) são tão incomuns como nevar em Lisboa. E ninguém diz que um inverno foi um fiasco por não nevar em Lisboa.

Neste momento as temperaturas já começaram a baixar no litoral, no interior só na quinta feira, teremos de novo um centro depressionário no Reino Unido, induzindo um fluxo de noroeste e podendo originar alguma precipitação no litoral norte e centro.


----------



## 1337 (21 Ago 2012 às 20:57)

Estranho o skizzo estar sempre a reclamar das temperaturas "frias" de 27,28ºC quando a média de temperatura para o porto para este mes é de cerca de 25ºC, visto que ele mora no porto acho que já deveria estar habituado a não ter os seus 40ºC. 
Mas pronto passando o off topic, já é quase certa a precipitação regressar já esta sexta feira ao norte, em  geral fraca!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2012 às 21:04)

Quanto ao Algarve, amanhã deverá ser um dia igual ao de hoje, a partir de 5ªfeira desce ligeiramente, para começar novamente a subir na 2ªfeira. É isso que eu vejo nos modelos. 

Este ano, o Verão tem andado aos saltos, então aqui no Algarve é com cada salto e temperaturas um pouco extremas, a salvação é que dura 2 dias e refresca, mas tem sido um Verão quente.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2012 às 22:53)

Vince disse:


> ...
> Neste momento a Boia de Leixões por exemplo regista 20.5 °C de temperatura da água do mar, o que quer dizer que nas praias próximas anda provavelmente nos 21 ou 22ºc, o que é espantoso na região .... Há quem tenha ido para o Algarve em Julho e não apanhou por lá água tão agradável como esta...



Então a água do mar está MAGNÍFICA no litoral norte! Uma boa notícia para quem tem ido até este recanto (com os seus encantos).
Este ano como mais gente ficou perto de casa - a crise a isso obriga! - então não tem sido nada mau.
De facto tenho apanhado em semanas anteriores dias muito bons para a prática balnear na nossa costa. Ao contrário de anos anteriores (mais quentes) este verão tem sido interessante.
Não temos extremos de calor (1 ou outro dia mais quente) e temos noite frescas a agradáveis. É perfeitamente normal.
E saliento uma situação: até ao momento temos tido poucos incêndios, uma condição diferente de anos anteriores aqui no litoral norte.

Venha a chuva esperada, o fresco que a acompanha, libertos da nortada, e poderemos a aspirar continuar com bons dias de praia na generalidade dos dias.

Certo que as temperaturas poderão aumentar um pouco logo após este episódio de "instabilidade", teremos em princípio o regresso da nortada mais para o final do mês - típico de Agosto. O interior aquecerá um pouco e o litoral em menor escala arrefecido pelo oceano.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Ago 2012 às 18:43)

David sf disse:


> Está tudo dito. Tem sido um verão normalíssimo. O problema é que a maioria das pessoas meteu na cabeça que os tórridos verões de 2003 a 2005 e o de 2010 é que são os normais. Nada mais errado. Anos como 2010, em que o verão acaba com uma anomalia positiva das temperaturas máximas superiores a 3ºC (logo, média das temperaturas máximas na cidade do Porto a rondar os 27ºC) são tão incomuns como nevar em Lisboa. E ninguém diz que um inverno foi um fiasco por não nevar em Lisboa.
> 
> Neste momento as temperaturas já começaram a baixar no litoral, no interior só na quinta feira, teremos de novo um centro depressionário no Reino Unido, induzindo um fluxo de noroeste e podendo originar alguma precipitação no litoral norte e centro.



Aqui pelo interior é igual. Hoje por causa do nevoeiro, já andava tudo: "Este verão não foi nada, até está nevoeiro!  O ano passado é que foi..."

De facto, enquanto as pessoas não se mentalizarem que Portugal não é a Andaluzia ou Marrocos...


----------



## Costa (22 Ago 2012 às 20:59)

Pedro disse:


> De facto, enquanto as pessoas não se mentalizarem que Portugal não é a Andaluzia ou Marrocos...



Nem Portugal é só o norte litoral


----------



## Norther (23 Ago 2012 às 00:11)

Pedro disse:


> Aqui pelo interior é igual. Hoje por causa do nevoeiro, já andava tudo: "Este verão não foi nada, até está nevoeiro!  O ano passado é que foi..."
> 
> De facto, enquanto as pessoas não se mentalizarem que Portugal não é a Andaluzia ou Marrocos...




Aqui pela Beira Baixa, Cova da Beira tem estado um verão normal, nevoeiro nem velo e nestes dias de poeira na atmosfera vinda de África mais parecia um cenário Africano e com noites quentes.
Não se podem esquecer que nem todas as regiões são iguais  

E eu a pensar que iria ter uns aguaceiros para refrescar o ambiente por aqui mas parece que vão-se restringir a norte da Serra da Estrela e litoral centro com a Região do Minho a levar a maior "fatia" como é habito, embora não seja nada de especial mas é sempre bem vinda, pelo menos vai fazer com que as temperaturas baixem abaixo dos 30ºC por aqui


----------



## meteo (23 Ago 2012 às 13:50)

Aqui pela Zona Oeste tem sido dos melhores meses de Agosto para praia. A nortada dias e dias sem aparecer, calor suficiente e poucos dias de nevoeiro(que eram apenas horas). Não trocava este mês por aqueles de 40ºC e depois vento nas praias...
Se todos os anos fossem assim por esta zona,com a temperatura da água do mar como nos últimos 10 dias (água a 21ºC !),esta zona ficaria tipo Algarve,cheissimo de gente.Mas como nem todos os anos são assim...Valha-nos a nortada de alguns anos 

Amanhã mais um bom dia previsto aqui para esta zona. E a partir de Segunda volta o Verão...


----------



## beachboy30 (23 Ago 2012 às 17:10)

meteo disse:


> Aqui pela Zona Oeste tem sido dos melhores meses de Agosto para praia. A nortada dias e dias sem aparecer, calor suficiente e poucos dias de nevoeiro(que eram apenas horas). Não trocava este mês por aqueles de 40ºC e depois vento nas praias...
> Se todos os anos fossem assim por esta zona,com a temperatura da água do mar como nos últimos 10 dias (água a 21ºC !),esta zona ficaria tipo Algarve,cheissimo de gente.Mas como nem todos os anos são assim...Valha-nos a nortada de alguns anos
> 
> Amanhã mais um bom dia previsto aqui para esta zona. E a partir de Segunda volta o Verão...



De facto a água no litoral oeste tem estado fantástica... Pouca nortada também, de facto, tirando ontem e hoje. Quanto ao Verão voltar a partir de 2ª feira, não me parece sinceramente, diria mais a partir de 5ª ou 6ª, com uma corrente de NE a ser anunciada pelos principais modelos, o que traria calor nomeadamente para o litoral oeste, com ventos de leste a prevalecer. 

Mas vamos ver, falta ainda muito tempo. Até lá, temperaturas normais (amenas), pelo menos é o que interpreto dos modelos.


----------



## meteo (23 Ago 2012 às 19:48)

beachboy30 disse:


> De facto a água no litoral oeste tem estado fantástica... Pouca nortada também, de facto, tirando ontem e hoje. Quanto ao Verão voltar a partir de 2ª feira, não me parece sinceramente, diria mais a partir de 5ª ou 6ª, com uma corrente de NE a ser anunciada pelos principais modelos, o que traria calor nomeadamente para o litoral oeste, com ventos de leste a prevalecer.
> 
> Mas vamos ver, falta ainda muito tempo. Até lá, temperaturas normais (amenas), pelo menos é o que interpreto dos modelos.


 Pelo Windguru(Base no GFS) não está bom tempo a partir de Segunda?
http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=19316
Nem vi modelos,mas pelo menos pelo Windguru ha 2 dias que dá grande tempo a partir de Segunda.
Sobre o dia de Ontem,por aqui houve pouca nortada.Foi um bom dia de praia!


----------



## Lousano (23 Ago 2012 às 23:39)

meteo disse:


> Aqui pela Zona Oeste tem sido dos melhores meses de Agosto para praia. A nortada dias e dias sem aparecer, calor suficiente e poucos dias de nevoeiro(que eram apenas horas). Não trocava este mês por aqueles de 40ºC e depois vento nas praias...
> Se todos os anos fossem assim por esta zona,com a temperatura da água do mar como nos últimos 10 dias (água a 21ºC !),esta zona ficaria tipo Algarve,cheissimo de gente.Mas como nem todos os anos são assim...Valha-nos a nortada de alguns anos
> 
> Amanhã mais um bom dia previsto aqui para esta zona. E a partir de Segunda volta o Verão...



Pelo que sei, tem sido um Verão sem memória. Maio razoável, Junho Bom, Julho razoável, Agosto excelente.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2012 às 09:35)

Norther disse:


> Aqui pela Beira Baixa, Cova da Beira tem estado um verão normal, nevoeiro nem velo e nestes dias de poeira na atmosfera vinda de África mais parecia um cenário Africano e com noites quentes.
> Não se podem esquecer que nem todas as regiões são iguais



Aqui é normal haver sempre nevoeiros no verão, e que duram grande parte da manhã. Mas as pessoas não querem aceitar que isso já é normal...


----------



## lgama (24 Ago 2012 às 15:15)

Há alguma maneira de prever quando começará um Verão decente aqui na zona da Caparica, sem ventos e com temperaturas próximas dos 30 graus, mais do que dois dias seguidos...? Obrigada, estou com curiosidade de saber!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2012 às 18:40)

lgama disse:


> Há alguma maneira de prever quando começará um Verão decente aqui na zona da Caparica, sem ventos e com temperaturas próximas dos 30 graus, mais do que dois dias seguidos...? Obrigada, estou com curiosidade de saber!



Bem-vinda 

É totalmente impossível prever algo "nessa proporção", o vento (denominado de nortada) é algo que é frequente e é característico do nosso verão no litoral oeste, há anos em que é mais intensa que outros, tal vento influencia a temperatura do ar obviamente, vindo o vento de NW (do oceano) impossibilita que as temperaturas subam muito durante muito tempo daí a sensação de calor nunca ser muita. Claro está que por vezes o vento roda para leste puxando o ar quente vindo do interior do país, aí sim, fica bastante calor e as temperaturas já ultrapassam os 30ºC (os ditos 2 dias seguidos) achando as pessoas que isso é que é "normal", quando isso é que é pouco frequente embora ocorra várias vezes por ano ao longo do verão mas durante muito pouco tempo.


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Ago 2012 às 19:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem-vinda
> 
> É totalmente impossível prever algo "nessa proporção", o vento (denominado de nortada) é algo que é frequente e é característico do nosso verão no litoral oeste, há anos em que é mais intensa que outros, tal vento influencia a temperatura do ar obviamente, vindo o vento de NW (do oceano) impossibilita que as temperaturas subam muito durante muito tempo daí a sensação de calor nunca ser muita. Claro está que por vezes o vento roda para leste puxando o ar quente vindo do interior do país, aí sim, fica bastante calor e as temperaturas já ultrapassam os 30ºC (os ditos 2 dias seguidos) achando as pessoas que isso é que é "normal", quando isso é que é pouco frequente embora ocorra várias vezes por ano ao longo do verão mas durante muito pouco tempo.



Aliás, e falando em vento de leste/nordeste, parece que os modelos continuam a insistir numa corrente desses quadrantes a partir de 6ª feira da próxima semana, o que faria subir as temperaturas em especial no litoral oeste (e se calhar até mais que no interior). Se se mantiver a tendência, talvez seja a primeira vez neste verão que realmente o vento de leste/nordeste se irá aguentar mesmo junto às praias do litoral oeste até ao princípio da tarde, sem "interrupção" de brisas marítimas. Mas vamos ver as cenas dos próximos capítulos . Setembro parece entrar quente...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2012 às 19:28)

beachboy30 disse:


> Setembro parece entrar quente...



Além que é uma mês onde a nortada já por si tá diminuída e ainda diminui mais ao longo do resto do mês.


----------



## lgama (24 Ago 2012 às 20:43)

Então ainda há esperança para Setembro. Já não sei se deva ir para o Algarve ou subir a São Martinho!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Ago 2012 às 21:00)

lgama disse:


> Então ainda há esperança para Setembro. Já não sei se deva ir para o Algarve ou subir a São Martinho!



Há quem diga que a melhor altura de praia é Setembro e por vezes até mesmo Outubro.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Ago 2012 às 21:51)

Eu penso que à medida que novos companheiros se juntam ao nosso fórum, muitos se interrogam ou nos interrogam para quando um Verão à medida das suas apetencias.. Enfim, temperatura do ar acima dos 30C, ausência de vento, temperatura da água do mar acima dos 20C! Ou seja, em algum lugar do planeta existem essas condições.. Mas todos temos de ter consciência do que são as normais para a nossa região! Pedir mais do que isso a nosso favor, é quase sempre uma anomalia! Já pensaram que pelas normais climatológicas é normal chover todos os meses em média X [mm]?! Então quer dizer, se chover ou nevoeiro, ou fizer vento e vier de nortada já é um clima estranho?! Claro que não.. Primeiro observemos o que são as normais climatológicas da nossa região, e dpx critiquemos!


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Ago 2012 às 09:40)

beachboy30 disse:


> Aliás, e falando em vento de leste/nordeste, parece que os modelos continuam a insistir numa corrente desses quadrantes a partir de 6ª feira da próxima semana, o que faria subir as temperaturas em especial no litoral oeste (e se calhar até mais que no interior). Se se mantiver a tendência, talvez seja a primeira vez neste verão que realmente o vento de leste/nordeste se irá aguentar mesmo junto às praias do litoral oeste até ao princípio da tarde, sem "interrupção" de brisas marítimas. Mas vamos ver as cenas dos próximos capítulos . Setembro parece entrar quente...



Entretanto parecem já não existir grandes dúvidas relativamente à corrente do quadrante leste a partir da próxima 6ª feira. Todos os modelos concordam, assim como respectivos ensembles. Aparentemente vai ser a primeira vez que este verão todo o litoral oeste (incluíndo norte) vai aquecer bem, mais até que o interior provavelmente, com a manuntenção dos ventos do quadrante leste durante grande parte do dia, sem interrupção de brisas marítimas, muito devido a intensidade do vento de leste (que deverá ser moderado).

Setembro vai chegar e entrar quente, aparentemente... E em especial no litoral oeste todo, quem diria...


----------



## David sf (25 Ago 2012 às 10:07)

beachboy30 disse:


> Entretanto parecem já não existir grandes dúvidas relativamente à corrente do quadrante leste a partir da próxima 6ª feira. Todos os modelos concordam, assim como respectivos ensembles. Aparentemente vai ser a primeira vez que este verão todo o litoral oeste (incluíndo norte) vai aquecer bem, mais até que o interior provavelmente, com a manuntenção dos ventos do quadrante leste durante grande parte do dia, sem interrupção de brisas marítimas, muito devido a intensidade do vento de leste (que deverá ser moderado).
> 
> Setembro vai chegar e entrar quente, aparentemente... E em especial no litoral oeste todo, quem diria...



Sim, provavelmente, e apesar de já termos menos horas de sol, a primeira semana de setembro poderá ser a mais quente de todo o verão no litoral oeste. Já começa a ser um hábito em setembro, altura do ano em que, devido às águas mais quentes e ao menor aquecimento do interior da península, a nortada amaina e o fluxo de leste consegue manter-se durante o dia todo.

Mas atenção que ainda falta uma semana, e falta ainda limar alguns pormenores que costumam ser decisivos no litoral, mesmo sendo a nortada mais fraca, caso o fluxo de leste cesse, aparecem sempre algumas brisas marítimas que fazem baixar as temperaturas.


----------



## Costa (25 Ago 2012 às 12:35)

David sf disse:


> Sim, provavelmente, e apesar de já termos menos horas de sol, a primeira semana de setembro poderá ser a mais quente de todo o verão no litoral oeste. Já começa a ser um hábito em setembro, altura do ano em que, devido às águas mais quentes e ao menor aquecimento do interior da península, a nortada amaina e o fluxo de leste consegue manter-se durante o dia todo.
> 
> Mas atenção que ainda falta uma semana, e falta ainda limar alguns pormenores que costumam ser decisivos no litoral, mesmo sendo a nortada mais fraca, caso o fluxo de leste cesse, aparecem sempre algumas brisas marítimas que fazem baixar as temperaturas.



Se não estou em erro, em 2011, Outubro foi o mês com a maior média da temperatura máxima no Litoral Norte.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Ago 2012 às 12:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Há quem diga que a melhor altura de praia é Setembro e por vezes até mesmo Outubro.



Não trocaria uma semana de férias em setembro nem por uma quinzena em agosto.
O tempo não está tão quente, mas não está frio. A água está mais quente que no verão, as praias não estão apinhadas de gente, etc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2012 às 12:39)

Vendo os modelos, é um dos Verões mais pasmaceiros aqui no Algarve, calor e mais calor coisa que não tem faltado este Verão e vem aí mais uma semana quente com noites tropicais. 

Enfim, só calor e mais calor que já enjoa.


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2012 às 12:58)

Este padrão tem de rebentar mais cedo ou mais tarde. Infelizmente os períodos muito secos costumam ser substituídos por enxurradas. O histórico não é bom e as previsões sazonais apontam para um outono com chuva.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Ago 2012 às 13:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vendo os modelos, é um dos Verões mais pasmaceiros aqui no Algarve, calor e mais calor coisa que não tem faltado este Verão e vem aí mais uma semana quente com noites tropicais.
> 
> Enfim, só calor e mais calor que já enjoa.



neste caso é bem diferente, as ISO apesar da corrente de leste não são tão altas, e desta vez abrange bem todo o litoral oeste que terá temperaturas idênticas ao interior variando entre os 34 a 38 ºC...

No caso do Algarve teremos vento de Leste ou Sueste, o que não deverá a temperatura avançar muito para além dos 30º C ...
Mas claro que ainda faltam bastantes dias e pequenas oscilações pode fazer variar isto bastante.

Relativamente ao Outono, prefiro esperar para ver .....


----------



## trovoadas (25 Ago 2012 às 13:41)

Exacto! Este padrão não pode durar muito mais tempo. Aliás nem quero pensar na hipótese de termos um Setembro quente e seco, em tudo semelhante a este mês de Agosto. Não sei porquê mas estou algo expectante para a 2ª/3ª semana de Setembro.
Para já tudo na mesma como a lesma, mas o caldeirão já está à muito tempo ao fogo.


----------



## beachboy30 (27 Ago 2012 às 10:29)

Bom dia .

Bom, atendendo ao que os modelos continuam a dizer, Setembro vai mesmo entrar quente... Já não restam grandes dúvidas... Ontem ainda modelavam uma "cut-off" a oeste do continente nos primeiros dias de Setembro, mas parece que essa hipótese esfumou-se (para já). O que parece certo é que Agosto vai acabar fresco e Setembro vai entrar quente, principalmente no litoral oeste. Aparentemente vamos ter uma forte corrente de E/NE a partir de 6ª feira e poderá ser possível que em muitas zonas do litoral oeste (norte incluído) o vento não rode do quadrante leste mesmo durante a tarde, o que se traduzirá em temperaturas bem altas, o dia todo, bem junto ao mar, mais até que no interior, devido também à intensidade do vento (moderado de E/NE). Se assim for, a HR será também bastante baixa. Tudo isto devido ao AA posicionar-se e estacionar na zona de bloqueio na Biscaia, e com uma pressão ao centro relativamente elevada (cerca de 1030 hPa).

Portanto meus amigos do litoral oeste, principalmente do norte, preparem-se, pois o Verão vai começar . O "azar" é que nesta altura maior parte das pessoas já gozou o seu período de férias .

Quanto ao Algarve, com o levante que é esperado, poderão ter (finalmente) temperaturas mais amenas e mais HR no ar.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Ago 2012 às 20:46)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Bom, atendendo ao que os modelos continuam a dizer, Setembro vai mesmo entrar quente... Já não restam grandes dúvidas... Ontem ainda modelavam uma "cut-off" a oeste do continente nos primeiros dias de Setembro, mas parece que essa hipótese esfumou-se (para já). O que parece certo é que Agosto vai acabar fresco e Setembro vai entrar quente, principalmente no litoral oeste. Aparentemente vamos ter uma forte corrente de E/NE a partir de 6ª feira e poderá ser possível que em muitas zonas do litoral oeste (norte incluído) o vento não rode do quadrante leste mesmo durante a tarde, o que se traduzirá em temperaturas bem altas, o dia todo, bem junto ao mar, mais até que no interior, devido também à intensidade do vento (moderado de E/NE). Se assim for, a HR será também bastante baixa. Tudo isto devido ao AA posicionar-se e estacionar na zona de bloqueio na Biscaia, e com uma pressão ao centro relativamente elevada (cerca de 1030 hPa).
> 
> ...



Com a olhadela que dei ontem aos modelos também vi essa hipótese de cut-off a oeste. Na Prática vamos entrar naquele período em que tudo pode acontecer, mas sem as mínimas condições nada feito. Pelo menos mais uma semana teremos de esperar para vermos o que nos reserva o futuro próximo.
Para esta semana parece que já está tudo praticamente definido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2012 às 21:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Com a olhadela que dei ontem aos modelos também vi essa hipótese de cut-off a oeste. Na Prática vamos entrar naquele período em que tudo pode acontecer, mas sem as mínimas condições nada feito. Pelo menos mais uma semana teremos de esperar para vermos o que nos reserva o futuro próximo.
> Para esta semana parece que já está tudo praticamente definido.



Ontem, o GFS colocava uma cut-off a oeste e que colocava precipitação no Algarve, no dia 1. Mas o ECMWF não viu essa cut-off a oeste e hoje o GFS recuou. A cut-off a existir só afectará a costa leste espanhola e o sul de França. 

Neste momento, pelo menos, até dia 7 de Setembro não há qualquer hipótese de chuva no sul.


----------



## ciclonico (28 Ago 2012 às 05:30)

Situação sinóptica para Portugal para amanhã 29/08/2012:

Na altitude dos 500mb continuaremos a estar sob a influência do flaco sul do fluxo zonal.

Em superfície continuaremos sob a influência de um anticiclone dos Açores (atlântico subtropical) com uma configuração poco consistente e com alguma tendência para se entender, momentaneamente, numa pequena crista pelo norte da Peninsúla Ibérica. Para o fim do dia uma frente fria practicamente sem actividade, afectará o Noroeste do país.

Com esta situação é de esperar ainda nebulosidade, mais importante pela manhã e nas regiões do norte. Apenas o extremo sul escapará a esta.


----------



## duncan (28 Ago 2012 às 11:06)

bom dia, pelo que os modelos mostram,parece que vamos ter um inicio de setembro quente e talvez com uma onda de calor


----------



## Aurélio (28 Ago 2012 às 11:10)

duncan disse:


> bom dia, pelo que os modelos mostram,parece que vamos ter um inicio de setembro quente e talvez com uma onda de calor



Penso que teremos uma 1ª metade de Setembro bastante quente e seco e depois uma 2ª metade, algo mais húmida e chuvosa em especial a Norte e Centro.
Mas isso, não é o que vejo nos modelos é o que normalmente acontece


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2012 às 11:14)

Parece que podemos ter uma corrente de leste durante alguns desses dias. A água também estará mais quente o que dará uns excelentes dias de praia. O verão acabará em grande


----------



## beachboy30 (28 Ago 2012 às 11:18)

Bom dia .

Sim, de facto parece que o AA vai estacionar a N/NW da P.I., durante pelo menos uma semana. Bloqueio garantido, não passa nada de W/NW/SW, corrente bem vincada do quadrante leste, temperaturas elevadas em especial no litoral oeste todo. Nesta altura do ano é possível que o vento nem rode (introdução de brisas marítimas) pelo que a sensação de calor permanecerá bem junto ao mar durante todo o dia.

E de facto os modelos mostram esta tendência durante pelo menos uma semana. Se assim for, poder-se-à começar a pensar numa onda de calor, mas ainda é cedo. Certo é que se este bloqueio tivesse ocorrido em Julho ou Agosto, teríamos aí uma daquelas canículas bem difíceis de suportar...

Para quem vai entrar de férias em Setembro, mais sorte era impossível... Se eu pudesse, nem pensava duas vezes...  É por isso que muitos escolhem Setembro para férias, por esta e outras razões.


----------



## duncan (28 Ago 2012 às 11:30)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Sim, de facto parece que o AA vai estacionar a N/NW da P.I., durante pelo menos uma semana. Bloqueio garantido, não passa nada de W/NW/SW, corrente bem vincada do quadrante leste, temperaturas elevadas em especial no litoral oeste todo. Nesta altura do ano é possível que o vento nem rode (introdução de brisas marítimas) pelo que a sensação de calor permanecerá bem junto ao mar durante todo o dia.
> 
> ...



vamos ver,so espero que nao seja por muito tempo se nao o pais vai estar em maus lençois.ja parece que estou a ver o mes de Outubro do ano passado a querer repetir outra vez


----------



## Stinger (29 Ago 2012 às 03:41)

Pelo menos a humidade relativa vai descer bastante para a volta dos 20% durante o dia , e com o calor que se vai fazer sentir para os incendios é mau .


Vamos ter verao 

As minhas ferias teem sido sempre em setembro pois é como já se sabe . Quem quiser tirar em julho agosto que vá para espanha que é o melhor


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2012 às 19:30)

Não parece haver dúvidas que iremos na próxima semana que se segue ter um aumento de cerca de 5-8ºc nas máximas, mas parece-me precipitado falar em onda de calor quando as máximas não me parecem ser nada de fora do normal para a época...
Teremos máximas acima dos 30ºc, mas mesmo no interior alentejano ficaremos longe dos 40ºc...tudo bem que serão uns dias agradáveis de Verão, mas nada mais que isso...
Tudo isto se deve à deslocação do AA mais para NE...estendendo dos Açores até este das Ilhas Britânicas...teremos portanto algum fluxo de NE até meados/final da próxima semana...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2012 às 20:05)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não parece haver dúvidas que iremos na próxima semana que se segue ter um aumento de cerca de 5-8ºc nas máximas, mas parece-me precipitado falar em onda de calor quando as máximas não me parecem ser nada de fora do normal para a época...
> Teremos máximas acima dos 30ºc, mas mesmo no interior alentejano ficaremos longe dos 40ºc...tudo bem que serão uns dias agradáveis de Verão, mas nada mais que isso...
> Tudo isto se deve à deslocação do AA mais para NE...estendendo dos Açores até este das Ilhas Britânicas...teremos portanto algum fluxo de NE até meados/final da próxima semana...



Esquece-se de um pormenor é que as temperaturas já são relativas a Setembro, logo a média das máximas são mais baixas e logo que o calor vai durar bem mais que a 1ª semana de Setembro, é lógico e plausível que haja uma onda de calor. Não é preciso as máximas ultrapassarem os 40ºC no Alentejo para que haja onda de calor. Basta sim, que o calor prolongue-se no tempo, e ondas de calor em Setembro e Outubro não são já tão raras.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2012 às 20:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esquece-se de um pormenor é que as temperaturas já são relativas a Setembro, logo a média das máximas são mais baixas e logo que o calor vai durar bem mais que a 1ª semana de Setembro, é lógico e plausível que haja uma onda de calor. Não é preciso as máximas ultrapassarem os 40ºC no Alentejo para que haja onda de calor. Basta sim, que o calor prolongue-se no tempo, e ondas de calor em Setembro e Outubro não são já tão raras.



Antes de mais até 6a ainda estamos em Agosto, depois a média vale o que vale...já falamos disso aqui, principalmente nos meses de transição em que normalmente temos duas metades algo diferentes...tal como perspectivaram já aqui neste tópico...
A Definição de onda de calor são máximas acima do normal para a época (em 5ºc pelo menos) durante pelo menos 3 dias consecutivos...o que não me parece ser o caso...a não ser que consideres a média de uma forma errónea a meu ver...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2012 às 20:34)

MarioCabral disse:


> Antes de mais até 6a ainda estamos em Agosto, depois a média vale o que vale...já falamos disso aqui, principalmente nos meses de transição em que normalmente temos duas metades algo diferentes...tal como perspectivaram já aqui neste tópico...
> A Definição de onda de calor são máximas acima do normal para a época (em 5ºc pelo menos) durante pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos...o que não me parece ser o caso...a não ser que consideres a média de uma forma errónea a meu ver...



Dou-te o exemplo de Lisboa se veres a previsão automática do IM a partir de sexta e a normal climatológica de Lisboa (1971-2000) vês que é bastante provável existir uma onda de calor em Lisboa. 

Já agora aqui fica a previsão com base no GFS para os próximos 15 dias:


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2012 às 20:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dou-te o exemplo de Lisboa se veres a previsão automática do IM a partir de sexta e a normal climatológica de Lisboa (1971-2000) vês que é bastante provável existir uma onda de calor em Lisboa.
> 
> Já agora aqui fica a previsão com base no GFS para os próximos 15 dias:



Não é ser teimoso, mas sim...em algumas regiões se seguires à risca as normais climatológicas podes considerar onda de calor, mas foi como te disse...imagina que na primeira metade a média da máxima de Lisboa são 30ºc, mas tens uma segunda metade que se fica pelo 23/24ºc...consideras uma onda de calor na primeira metade com máximas de 32-34ºc? os meses de transição entre estações têm que ser abordados com cautela...as médias nem sempre representam aquilo que realmente acontece...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2012 às 20:57)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não é ser teimoso, mas sim...em algumas regiões se seguires à risca as normais climatológicas podes considerar onda de calor, mas foi como te disse...imagina que na primeira metade a média da máxima de Lisboa são 30ºc, mas tens uma segunda metade que se fica pelo 23/24ºc...consideras uma onda de calor na primeira metade com máximas de 32-34ºc? os meses de transição entre estações têm que ser abordados com cautela...as médias nem sempre representam aquilo que realmente acontece...



Já explicaste e dou-te razão a ti. Normalmente, a 1ª quinzena de Setembro é mais quente do que a 2ª quinzena de Setembro. Eu, não levei em consideração esse pequeno mas grande pormenor.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Ago 2012 às 21:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já explicaste e dou-te razão a ti. Normalmente, a 1ª quinzena de Setembro é mais quente do que a 2ª quinzena de Setembro. Eu, não levei em consideração esse pequeno mas grande pormenor.



Cada um tem razão à sua maneira =) Mas no que interessa estamos todos de acordo...vai mesmo aquecer


----------



## Aurélio (30 Ago 2012 às 00:37)

Espero bem que agora esta entrada quente e duradoura seja o catalizador para um Outubro instável ..... pelo menos parece ser o que indicam os modelos sazonais !


----------



## frederico (30 Ago 2012 às 01:14)

No Algarve meses de Setembro quentes com muito levante e sem nenhuma precipitação costumam ser seguidos por Outonos chuvosos. Espero que seja esse o caso este ano, as terras estão muito secas.

Creio que já não virá água muito quente com este levante, tipo 24 ou 25ºC em Faro, mas talvez 22 ou 23ºC.


----------



## frederico (30 Ago 2012 às 01:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Há quem diga que a melhor altura de praia é Setembro e por vezes até mesmo Outubro.



Aqui no sotavento algarvio a melhor altura para praia é o período entre 20 de Agosto e talvez aí 10/15 de Outubro. A água está mais quente, o calor é um pouco mais suportável, as noites são mais frescas, há mais episódios de levante e menos de nortada. Aqui os episódios de nortada costumam ser mais frequentes em Junho e Julho. Antigamente havia muita gente que arrendava casa na primeira quinzena de Outubro para fazer praia, entretanto as coisas mudaram. Eu já fiz praia até no Verão de São Martinho com água aí a 20ºC e 22/23ºC cá fora.


----------



## aqpcb (30 Ago 2012 às 08:27)

Parece ou melhor é quase certeza, que vamos ter uns dias um pouco para o quentes todos os modelos assim o indicam


----------



## ciclonico (30 Ago 2012 às 17:22)

Situação sinóptica para Portugal amanhã dia 31/08/2012

Na altitude dos 500mb estaremos sob a influência de uma crista anticiclónica com ventos de Nor-Noroeste com tendência a tomar uma direcção mais Norte com o passar do dia.

Em superfície, estaremos sob a influência do anticiclone atlântico subtropical dos Açores com vento de Norte, rodando para nordeste ao longo do dia.

Assim, com o conjunto das duas situações, teremos tempo estável com algumas núvens altas, primeiro no norte e que se deslocarão para sul para o fim do dia.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2012 às 22:03)

Alguém me explica como é que no litoral vai estar provavelmente mais calor que nalgumas regiões do interior? (boletim meteo do IM na RTP)


----------



## 1337 (30 Ago 2012 às 22:12)

Pedro disse:


> Alguém me explica como é que no litoral vai estar provavelmente mais calor que nalgumas regiões do interior? (boletim meteo do IM na RTP)



Deve ter haver com o vento de leste


----------



## Paulo H (30 Ago 2012 às 23:13)

1337 disse:


> Deve ter haver com o vento de leste



Sim, apenas é razoável essa explicação. Embora exista sempre alguma humidade persistente no litoral que tende a contrariar. Mas sim, com vento leste continuado nas horas de mais calor, a temperatura tenderá a distribuir-se mais de acordo com a altitude do que ser influenciada com a continentalidade. Desta forma é possível (embora raro, no verão) que a temperatura aumente do interior para o litoral, em geral com menor altitude. Embora descarte essa possibilidade na faixa litoral até 2-5km do mar, acho muito, mas muito pouco provável mesmo de acontecer!


----------



## rozzo (31 Ago 2012 às 11:34)

Pedro disse:


> Alguém me explica como é que no litoral vai estar provavelmente mais calor que nalgumas regiões do interior? (boletim meteo do IM na RTP)



O PauloH já disse o mais importante, que é no caso de as brisas marítimas serem cortadas na totalidade realmente é como se o mar não estivesse lá, e a continentalidade deixa de importar, passando o importante a ser a altitude, pois a massa de ar transportada de Leste ao descer em altitude aquece por compressão adiabática. O mesmo que acontece no litoral Algarvio em vento de Norte, mas em menor escala pois não existe uma barreira montanhosa tão marcada e com a orientação da costa como por lá.

E claro que esse corte total é difícil em todos os locais, e durante todo o dia. Mesmo com vento sinóptico bem marcado de Leste, existem sempre (pelo menos temporariamente e mais que não seja numa estreita faixa litoral) alguns períodos em que se vão levantar brisas e passa a existir nessa região a interacção terra-mar.


----------



## beachboy30 (31 Ago 2012 às 16:26)

rozzo disse:


> O PauloH já disse o mais importante, que é no caso de as brisas marítimas serem cortadas na totalidade realmente é como se o mar não estivesse lá, e a continentalidade deixa de importar, passando o importante a ser a altitude, pois a massa de ar transportada de Leste ao descer em altitude aquece por compressão adiabática. O mesmo que acontece no litoral Algarvio em vento de Norte, mas em menor escala pois não existe uma barreira montanhosa tão marcada e com a orientação da costa como por lá.
> 
> E claro que esse corte total é difícil em todos os locais, e durante todo o dia. Mesmo com vento sinóptico bem marcado de Leste, existem sempre (pelo menos temporariamente e mais que não seja numa estreita faixa litoral) alguns períodos em que se vão levantar brisas e passa a existir nessa região a interacção terra-mar.



Não há dúvida que estes dias de Verão, da forma como as "peças" estão posicionadas, com o AA, forte, na zona da Biscaia, e depressão na zona das baleares/sul de França, são os que proporcionam dias mais quentes no litoral oeste, bem junto ao mar.

Hoje, por exemplo, na Costa da Caparica, às 16h, o vento ainda não rodou do quadrante NE. Conclusão: HR baixíssima e temperatura sempre a aumentar ao longo do dia, sem qualquer introdução de brisas marítimas, como se no interior estivessemos... De facto estes dias de Verão só são possíveis da forma como as "peças" estão posicionadas, com vento do quadrante leste moderado a forte.

E o fim de semana promete ser igual, quiçá sem o vento nunca rodar do quadrante leste ao longo do dia...


----------

